# Due to the request for No Comments on the Mod Shot sticky.......



## hopi

I just want to say , 
You all have some great bags and look absolutely amazing.......
such fun to see all this stuff
Thanks for sharing
and Happy Memorial Day Weekend!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks girly!!! I think we have gone a great job as well with that thread. It's so nice seeing the bags on an actual person. We have been the "Dooney Pals off topic" thread to comment on the mod shots.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

If you can help yourself **coughs** :o


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> If you can help yourself **coughs** :o




Lol... You are too hard on yourself.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> If you can help yourself **coughs** :o


Lololololololol just spit out my coffee


----------



## Gilmoregirl

:d


----------



## lonesomeoctober

right there with you gilmore girl.

but dang.   that moss color is sooooo pretty...

*goes off to look for moss dooneys*


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty, Loving your latest mods with the Croco cell phone wallet. Love the whole outfit. Cute top!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> PcanTannedBty, Loving your latest mods with the Croco cell phone wallet. Love the whole outfit. Cute top!




Thank you GF! I'm tired of packing... Needed to get out today.


----------



## seton

*PTB!
*
Love the wallet modelling shots! If u dont want to be a QVC host, u can be a QVC model!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> *PTB!
> *
> Love the wallet modelling shots! If u dont want to be a QVC host, u can be a QVC model!




Thanks girly!! If I get free Dooney's... Where can I get an application??.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TwoBoyz... Oooooh doesn't she (Chevron) look beautiful on you. Love it with the outfit! &#128525;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle... Loving the Smith. I have it in Nylon and love it. The color is so rich. She looks great on you!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle Ms Smith looks great on you. Beautiful bag and great outfit.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TwoBoyz... Oooooh doesn't she (Chevron) look beautiful on you. Love it with the outfit! &#128525;




Thank you GF! Hope everything went well yesterday. It was the big day right?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Smoking hot stanwich pics TB... the bag looked nice too  lol


----------



## SandraElle

PcanTannedBty said:


> SandraElle... Loving the Smith. I have it in Nylon and love it. The color is so rich. She looks great on you!!!


 
Thanks doll. I might have a Smith problem.



Twoboyz said:


> SandraElle Ms Smith looks great on you. Beautiful bag and great outfit.


 
Aw, shucks. Thank you.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Smoking hot stanwich pics TB... the bag looked nice too  lol



Thanks


----------



## tawnycat

SandraElle said:


> Thanks doll. I might have a Smith problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, shucks. Thank you.


Your Smith is gorgeous!! I'm really falling in love with this bag.


----------



## Katiesmama

You all look great with your beautiful bags!   Thanks for taking the time to share with us.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you GF! Hope everything went well yesterday. It was the big day right?




Yes, things are going as expected... long and boring already! Lol. ONLY about 2900 miles to go. Sighing. Thanks so much for asking.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TwoBoyz... Love love love the Stanwich on you and your outfit. You went from casual to dressy with the jacket. Love it!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TwoBoyz... Love love love the Stanwich on you and your outfit. You went from casual to dressy with the jacket. Love it!!!




Thank you . I've been carrying her for two days straight and loving her more and more. I'm glad your adventure is going well  be safe.


----------



## Skyblue4

I have really enjoyed checking out all the fabulous photos in the mod shots.  I love seeing how everyone is styling their outfits with cute bags.  It also helps to see them modeled for color and size perspective IRL.


----------



## Twoboyz

Skyblue4 said:


> I have really enjoyed checking out all the fabulous photos in the mod shots.  I love seeing how everyone is styling their outfits with cute bags.  It also helps to see them modeled for color and size perspective IRL.




I really enjoy this thread too. My favorite it's really helpful to see the bags on.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle... Love that bag!!! It looks great with your outfit. Does it have a strap?


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle you're just absolutely gorgeous and that beautiful bag is your perfect accessory! Oh to be 5'10"...:.  (Sigh)  the photos turned out nice and I can see the bag in all her glory. Very nice outfit. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SandraElle

PcanTannedBty said:


> SandraElle... Love that bag!!! It looks great with your outfit. Does it have a strap?




Thanks doll. No long strap although it says on the website that it comes with one... it's an error. The long strap is included on the medium satchel though! It's ok with me. It carries comfortably on the shoulder as is.


----------



## SandraElle

Twoboyz said:


> SandraElle you're just absolutely gorgeous and that beautiful bag is your perfect accessory! Oh to be 5'10"...:.  (Sigh)  the photos turned out nice and I can see the bag in all her glory. Very nice outfit. Thanks for posting.




Thanks bunches. My kingdom for a hot guy to follow me around and be my tpf mod shot photographer...


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle said:


> Thanks bunches. My kingdom for a hot guy to follow me around and be my tpf mod shot photographer...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Poo, you working that bag!!!!!!! - AS you do them all


----------



## princess69

Poo & Poo - those mod shots are hot!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Poo & Poo - those mod shots are hot!


 
Thanks Sis


----------



## Twoboyz

Crazyforcoach09 Miss Lav Flo is the perfect companion to your pretty floral dress. You look lovely.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Crazyforcoach09 Miss Lav Flo is the perfect companion to your pretty floral dress. You look lovely.


 
Thanks lady


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Princess69 ya MOD pic is just STUNNING


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Princess69 ya MOD pic is just STUNNING


Thanks - trying to hang with the Poos


----------



## PcanTannedBty

princess69 said:


> Poo & Poo - those mod shots are hot!




Guuuuurl, so is yours!!! I'm nosey so I zoomed in an caught that hint of orange on your sleeves. Lol. Perfect pop!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Crazyforcoach09 Miss Lav Flo is the perfect companion to your pretty floral dress. You look lovely.




Y'all are making me want to go unpack my truck and take out my bag boxes and clothes. Not till tomorrow tho. . I wanna do mod shots and look cute like y'all ... Pouting!!! 

I wanna b a "poo" too... Whatever it is!! Lol


----------



## princess69

PcanTannedBty said:


> Guuuuurl, so is yours!!! I'm nosey so I zoomed in an caught that hint of orange on your sleeves. Lol. Perfect pop!!!


Thanks!  I get nosey too lol - after I check out the bag, I'm looking at the jewelry, shoes, everything!
BTW one of my fav mod pics is you with your moss flo satchel - the leggings, the booties - JUST FIERCE!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

princess69 said:


> Thanks!  I get nosey too lol - after I check out the bag, I'm looking at the jewelry, shoes, everything!
> BTW one of my fav mod pics is you with your moss flo satchel - the leggings, the booties - JUST FIERCE!




Oh thank you girl!!! Am I "poo" status yet??? Not even sure what poo means but it sounds hot. Lol. I see CfC saying it all the time. Lol

Lol... I do the same thing look at everything. I'm obsessed with fashion and you ladies here have it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Y'all are making me want to go unpack my truck and take out my bag boxes and clothes. Not till tomorrow tho. . I wanna do mod shots and look cute like y'all ... Pouting!!!
> 
> I wanna b a "poo" too... Whatever it is!! Lol


 

LOLOL at Poo - 
We gave each other that name lonnnng ago !!!!!!


----------



## princess69

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh thank you girl!!! Am I "poo" status yet??? Not even sure what poo means but it sounds hot. Lol. I see CfC saying it all the time. Lol
> 
> Lol... I do the same thing look at everything. I'm obsessed with fashion and you ladies here have it.


Hang with CFC long enough and you'll get your own name!  I'm not a Poo, I'm Sis lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> hang with cfc long enough and you'll get your own name!  I'm not a poo, i'm sis lol


 
so true


----------



## PcanTannedBty

princess69 said:


> Hang with CFC long enough and you'll get your own name!  I'm not a Poo, I'm Sis lol




Lol, lol, lol.. Oh ok. I'll wait for my name. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CfC... Guuuurl, you are rocking that pink bag!!! I'm not a pink girl but you are definitely trying to make a liar out of me. I love love love it!! You and those satchels... Priceless!!! You all have such great style. 

At my last job, we could wear jeans everyday. I see yours is casual as well. Don't you like that?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> CfC... Guuuurl, you are rocking that pink bag!!! I'm not a pink girl but you are definitely trying to make a liar out of me. I love love love it!! You and those satchels... Priceless!!! You all have such great style.
> 
> At my last job, we could wear jeans everyday. I see yours is casual as well. Don't you like that?


 
I work at a children's hospital in reserach -JEANS daily!!!!!!!
summer ON flip flops!!!!!! very laid back - UNLESS i have to walk over the the MAIN hospital for a meeting - then no jeans and NO flops lolol

thanks ladybug I LOVE LOVE FLORENTINE satchels - I blame Princess69!!!!!


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I work at a children's hospital in reserach -JEANS daily!!!!!!!
> summer ON flip flops!!!!!! very laid back - UNLESS i have to walk over the the MAIN hospital for a meeting - then no jeans and NO flops lolol
> 
> thanks ladybug* I LOVE LOVE FLORENTINE satchels - I blame Princess69!!!!!*



You're welcome!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I work at a children's hospital in reserach -JEANS daily!!!!!!!
> summer ON flip flops!!!!!! very laid back - UNLESS i have to walk over the the MAIN hospital for a meeting - then no jeans and NO flops lolol
> 
> thanks ladybug I LOVE LOVE FLORENTINE satchels - I blame Princess69!!!!!




Nice!!! I love a causal environment. I was on my last job 7 years and we could wear jeans daily too. No flips though but we could wear tennis shoes. 

I blame all y'all for taking my Dooney obsession to the next level. It's deep!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

CforC, you are looking all pretty and girly with Miss Pink.  Love the look.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> CforC, you are looking all pretty and girly with Miss Pink.  Love the look.


Thnk u


----------



## Twoboyz

Elbgrl your little bubble gum pink patent girl looks so cute on you!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Elbgrl... I love that little bag. The braided straps are so cute.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Elbgrl your little bubble gum pink patent girl looks so cute on you!!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Elbgrl... I love that little bag. The braided straps are so cute.



Thank you, she is fun to carry.


----------



## Twoboyz

Tawnycat, love your pretty fuschia bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Tawnycat... I love that bag too! I had it in red and one on black but sold them earlier this year. Now I think I'm having sellers remorse. &#128515;&#128542;


----------



## tawnycat

Twoboyz said:


> Tawnycat, love your pretty fuschia bag!


Thank you!


----------



## tawnycat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Tawnycat... I love that bag too! I had it in red and one on black but sold them earlier this year. Now I think I'm having sellers remorse. &#128515;&#128542;


I think there is something pretty perfect about a D&B Chiara..I don't think I will ever get rid of her. I carried her around almost daily with my last pregnancy and I received so many compliments. She is a bit heavy but I think I'm getting used to carrying around heavy bags. (:


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan, nice mods of you and the natural medium  pocket Flo satchel.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Pcan, nice mods of you and the natural medium  pocket Flo satchel.




Thank you GF!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CfC.... Guuuuurl, gurl,  gurl!!!! I love Ms. Ivy!! It's different and such a nice shape. Have fun carrying her today! And pass it to me so I can carry tomorrow. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; No one will ever know it's yours.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> CfC.... Guuuuurl, gurl,  gurl!!!! I love Ms. Ivy!! It's different and such a nice shape. Have fun carrying her today! And pass it to me so I can carry tomorrow. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833; No one will ever know it's yours.


 

LOLOL pass lol

GURL I need another


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOLOL pass lol
> 
> GURL I need another




Daaaaaang... U didn't even think about it. Just a flat out "pass". Lol. Lol. 

I agree... Those bags are beautiful. I hope it's some left when I get off of my ban next month. Sighing


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Daaaaaang... U didn't even think about it. Just a flat out "pass". Lol. Lol.
> 
> I agree... Those bags are beautiful. I hope it's some left when I get off of my ban next month. Sighing




You are soooooo strong for holding out in this one.  this deal is too good.


----------



## Twoboyz

Sorry everyone! I posted a comment on the modeling shot sticky thread and I got a slap on the hand and my comment deleted for "chatter in a reference thread". I honestly wasn't thinking and I was just trying to help a fellow member out. The moderators are not messing around! I have to say I feel really bad about it. I'm a rule follower so this was clearly just a mistake on my part.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry everyone! I posted a comment on the modeling shot sticky thread and I got a slap on the hand and my comment deleted for "chatter in a reference thread". I honestly wasn't thinking and I was just trying to help a fellow member out. The moderators are not messing around! I have to say I feel really bad about it. I'm a rule follower so this was clearly just a mistake on my part.


Lmbao. So did I. I love TpF. Just love it. They slap for dumb reasons.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lmbao. So did I. I love TpF. Just love it. They slap for dumb reasons.




It was funny because I was so confused, I honestly didn't know what I had done wrong. Then when I realized where I had posted it.....my heart sank and I felt like a kid who just got in trouble for doing something wrong. Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> It was funny because I was so confused, I honestly didn't know what I had done wrong. Then when I realized where I had posted it.....my heart sank and I felt like a kid who just got in trouble for doing something wrong. Lol


I was toooo. I had to read it twice.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

We better stop b4 we get another slap


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> We better stop b4 we get another slap




Ok. Not bad mouthing, just trying to figure out why I feel so hurt.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Ok. Not bad mouthing, just trying to figure out why I feel so hurt.


Lolo. I really feel just the opposite. Lol. They mke me laugh. Bc its very child like


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You are soooooo strong for holding out in this one.  this deal is too good.




 I Know right?? Sighing!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Ok. Not bad mouthing, just trying to figure out why I feel so hurt.



Awe... don't feel hurt. I was the first one lol I was embarrassed more than anything. But I know what you mean, and it's because you have such a good heart 

We just get so excited we can't help ourselves.  I double check the header before I reply to anything now lol


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I Know right?? Sighing!




Did you stop at the outlet yesterday on your way home? Hope all went well


----------



## PcanTannedBty

[QU OTE=Twoboyz;26909821]Did you stop at the outlet yesterday on your way home? Hope all went well [/QUOTE]

I did on the way home from my interview but didn't buy anything. Nothing really caught my eye. No Calf Convertibles. Yay!!! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Awe... don't feel hurt. I was the first one lol I was embarrassed more than anything. But I know what you mean, and it's because you have such a good heart
> 
> We just get so excited we can't help ourselves.  I double check the header before I reply to anything now lol




Thank you GG. I know, it's just second nature to reply. It's really hard to remember, but I've been so good up until now....


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> [QU OTE=Twoboyz;26909821]Did you stop at the outlet yesterday on your way home? Hope all went well



I did but didn't buy anything. Nothing really caught my eye.[/QUOTE]


That's good. It makes it easier at least.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> [QU OTE=Twoboyz;26909821]Did you stop at the outlet yesterday on your way home? Hope all went well



I did on the way home from my interview but didn't buy anything. Nothing really caught my eye. No Calf Convertibles. Yay!!! Lol[/QUOTE]

Forgive me, I'm behind on all of the posts... How'd your interview go? Do you feel good about it?

And kudos for showing will power at the outlet. I don't think I could.  I'd have to find something lol

I've got a list a mile along for when I call the outlets. I'm waiting on a couple more medical bills to come in to see what damage they do, then watch out! I'm just hoping they still have a raspberry convertible shopper left when I call...sigh


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CforC! More gorgeous shots of your bags... I have to ask... just how many do you have? Lol


----------



## princess69

PcanTannedBty I love how you're just all up in the store taking mod pics for us lolololol 

I'm loving that Dillen Smith!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

princess69 said:


> PcanTannedBty I love how you're just all up in the store taking mod pics for us lolololol
> 
> I'm loving that Dillen Smith!




Lol. Lol. Gurl... All up in there like it's my store. Lol. I got tons of shots.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> CforC! More gorgeous shots of your bags... I have to ask... just how many do you have? Lol


Thnks G. Dooney. Nine. Coach. Omg. Lololololol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gurlllllll Pecan. Those mod shots r smokin.


----------



## duckiesforme

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Gurlllllll Pecan. Those mod shots r smokin.



I like them too. Pecan are you at the outlet or a store?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

duckiesforme said:


> I like them too. Pecan are you at the outlet or a store?




Thank you Girlfriend!!!  I was at the outlet.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Gurlllllll Pecan. Those mod shots r smokin.




Thank you girl! I was all up there snappin like I was on the runway. Lol. It was fun.


----------



## Twoboyz

Uh oh Gatorgirl, you might get reprimanded for your comment on the mod shot thread like I did today. Lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Uh oh Gatorgirl, you might get reprimanded for your comment on the mod shot thread like I did today. Lol



Won't be the first time I've gotten in trouble for something I said   I've spent plenty of time on the couch of shame........


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Won't be the first time I've gotten in trouble for something I said   I've spent plenty of time on the couch of shame........




Lol... We get so excited. I have to catch myself too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girl! I was all up there snappin like I was on the runway. Lol. It was fun.


U looked good doing it.   Stre had gooooood stuff


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan, you are a ninja with all those pics! They were awesome!! I can't believe you didn't buy that Toledo medium mail satchel. It's just gorgeous on you and it's a sale bag. That violet florentine is so amazingly beautiful to me, even though I've given up in trying to get one. The Clayton and Smith feel too big for me too and we are about the same size so I feel you on that one.  That red satchel is gorgeous! They have so many nice bags at that outlet!!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Won't be the first time I've gotten in trouble for something I said   I've spent plenty of time on the couch of shame........




Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> U looked good doing it.   Stre had gooooood stuff




Thanks girl! They had a nice selection.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... We get so excited. I have to catch myself too.



I am so glad that I am not the only one.  Usually, I catch it before I post, but this time I didn't until CFC caught me


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gurllll P. How much was violet


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Pcan, you are a ninja with all those pics! They were awesome!! I can't believe you didn't buy that Toledo medium mail satchel. It's just gorgeous on you and it's a sale bag. That violet florentine is so amazingly beautiful to me, even though I've given up in trying to get one. The Clayton and Smith feel too big for me too and we are about the same size so I feel you on that one.  That red satchel is gorgeous! They have so many nice bags at that outlet!!




Thank you girlfriend. 

Yes they had a nice selection. They are not that helpful though. They just let me do my thing. Lol. The Smith and Clay are beautiful but I keep changing my mind even though I see how how beautiful it looks on the ladies here. That red satchel is only list. Yeah, I passed on the medium mail... I need every dollar to get situated here. A bag is last only list. Well, close to last. .


----------



## coachinut

Pcan, you really do have ninja skills. Those bags are so gorgeous.. I'd die going to an outlet. Luckily the closest one is in VA! (So... sixish hours away)
I think I'm really liking that zip zip. It probably couldn't hold all my stuff though!

:urock:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gurlll P. U made me crazy with the blk flo. Omgggggggg


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Gurlll P. U made me crazy with the blk flo. Omgggggggg




Guurl, that black is gaw-jus to the 10th power!!! It's the regular one and I love it.


----------



## princess69

LOL Pecan did you try on EVERY bag in the store???!!!  Every time I check the mod thread, there's more pics lol.  Definitely not complaining - I love seeing how some of these bags look on an actual person!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Guurl, that black is gaw-jus to the 10th power!!! It's the regular one and I love it.


U neeeed a reg flo. She sexyyyyyy. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

coachinut said:


> Pcan, you really do have ninja skills. Those bags are so gorgeous.. I'd die going to an outlet. Luckily the closest one is in VA! (So... sixish hours away)
> I think I'm really liking that zip zip. It probably couldn't hold all my stuff though!
> 
> :urock:




If it's a decent sized outlet, it's worth the trip. It's us can experience. I spend hours in there. The Zip Zip is growing on me too but yes, it's a bit tight inside... In my opinion.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

princess69 said:


> LOL Pecan did you try on EVERY bag in the store???!!!  Every time I check the mod thread, there's more pics lol.  Definitely not complaining - I love seeing how some of these bags look on an actual person!




LMBO!!!! Guuuuurl, I took pics with allllllll the bags. Lol. That's what they get for not paying attention to me. I took pics with at least 25 bags. I said "I gotta look out for my purse forum gals". Lol

Stay tuned... More mods coming. Lol. If I had a change of clothes, I would have changed outfits with every bag. They are lucky I didn't. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok, I'm done now!!! Lol. I have a few more but will post later.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> U neeeed a reg flo. She sexyyyyyy. Lol




Yes, it's on my list. No more small sats for me for awhile. Reg it is. I love them.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Yo Gurrl P, i reallly like reg flo on u.


----------



## gatorgirl07

coachinut said:


> Pcan, you really do have ninja skills. Those bags are so gorgeous.. I'd die going to an outlet. Luckily the closest one is in VA! (So... sixish hours away)
> I think I'm really liking that zip zip. It probably couldn't hold all my stuff though!
> 
> :urock:



The one on VA that we went to isn't that good.  The people are nice, but there isn't much selection in bags.  We went to Jamestown and then the outlet.  It was interesting


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yo Gurrl P, i reallly like reg flo on u.




Thank u gurl... I'm loving it too. The small actually looks to small now. Lol. I fell in love with the reg in all the colors. I didn't even reach for the smalls. I didn't realize how comfy it was. I thought it was huge but once I saw on u and u r waaaaay smaller than me, I said it had to work on me.


----------



## tawnycat

Pcan all your pictures are gorgeous!! I don't know which one of those bags I like the most. You rock them all!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tawnycat said:


> Pcan all your pictures are gorgeous!! I don't know which one of those bags I like the most. You rock them all!!




Thanks T... I know right? I loved all of them too!


----------



## duckiesforme

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks T... I know right? I loved all of them too!



I'm loving them all too and that's my problem, I think I would go broke if I went to a dooney outlet.


----------



## Allieandalf

Thanks for mod shots Pecan!  I ordered the regular size flo satchel in crimson today.  I feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas LOL.  This will be my first florentine satchel and I cannot wait till it gets here!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Allieandalf said:


> Thanks for mod shots Pecan!  I ordered the regular size flo satchel in crimson today.  I feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas LOL.  This will be my first florentine satchel and I cannot wait till it gets here!




Ooo, you are going to love it. I'm a new lover of the reg satchels now. Congrats on your first Flo Sat. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. I can't wait to see her.


----------



## hopi

Pecan
Beautiful shots at the store beautiful bags and you look great in all of them. I do not think the Kingston is too big for you. When the bag first came out our biggest issue was the weight but when that girl goes on sale she won't seem heavy at all.


----------



## hopi

twoboyz,
Everytime I see that sage convertible shopper on you  holding it on your arm just so thrilled that CFC told me about this sale. That sage color is TDF.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Pecan
> 
> Beautiful shots at the store beautiful bags and you look great in all of them. I do not think the Kingston is too big for you. When the bag first came out our biggest issue was the weight but when that girl goes on sale she won't seem heavy at all.




Thanks girly!!! For some reason, when I tried her on, she felt awkward and big. Maybe because she wasn't broken in. She felt bigger than the Clayton and that's a large bag. I love the bag so maybe next time, I'll try her on again. Yes, it did have weight on it but like you said, the price will take all that away.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> twoboyz,
> Everytime I see that sage convertible shopper on you  holding it on your arm just so thrilled that CFC told me about this sale. That sage color is TDF.




Thank you! This sale is unbelievable. This bag is worth way more than $89!  I'm crying that I paid double for my sage. I guess I learned a big lesson. Wait....wait.....wait. Chances are they'll still be there and they might be dirt cheap!


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> Thanks for mod shots Pecan!  I ordered the regular size flo satchel in crimson today.  I feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas LOL.  This will be my first florentine satchel and I cannot wait till it gets here!




You are going to love her! The crimson is TDF! Congrats


----------



## macde90

How bout i started commenting on the mod thread and caught myself? Pecan, you took one for the team with all that modeling and no buying. It was great seeing the bags. The Clayton and the kingston are similar yet different. I like the clayton better.


----------



## elbgrl

Wonderful job Pcan!  You look awesome in all the pics!


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> You are going to love her! The crimson is TDF! Congrats


Thank you ladies.  I'll post a pick when she gets here.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

macde90 said:


> How bout i started commenting on the mod thread and caught myself? Pecan, you took one for the team with all that modeling and no buying. It was great seeing the bags. The Clayton and the kingston are similar yet different. I like the clayton better.




Lol... Thank you girl... It was hard not buying... Trust me!!!! 

I think almost all of us have been caught commenting in the mod thread. Yeah girl, I was on a roll with the mod shots. It has been a few months since I visited the outlet so I made up for it and took over like it was my store. I like the Clayton better too. It just feels better on the body.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lookin good Gator


----------



## gatorgirl07

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lookin good Gator



Thanks CFC.  It's a down day at school today


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan,
Can you believe I almost did it again? I almost commented in how nice your all weather T-Moro bag looked on you  in the modeling thread!  But I caught myself! It looks great!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Pcan,
> Can you believe I almost did it again? I almost commented in how nice your all weather T-Moro bag looked on you  in the modeling thread!  But I caught myself! It looks great!




Lol... Thank you TB! I catch myself all the time. Start typing then erase. I enjoyed carrying her today. Haven't carried her in a couple years. Denise's latest video made me pull her out.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Thank you TB! I catch myself all the time. Start typing then erase. I enjoyed carrying her today. Haven't carried her in a couple years. Denise's latest video made me pull her out.




Love Denise's new bag!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Pcan! Girl you're gonna have to stop posting your cute pics in the Mod thread... you're single handedly going to get everyone banned! Everyone gets so excited when we see your pics they can't help but comment


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Pcan! Girl you're gonna have to stop posting your cute pics in the Mod thread... you're single handedly going to get everyone banned! Everyone gets so excited when we see your pics they can't help but comment




Lmbo!!! I know right!!! I have to catch myself ALLLLLLL the time. It's so hard.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hey Dooneynistas.... Just a friendly reminder that the "Model your Dooney" thread is for photos ONLY!!! No Comments... We wanted to have a clean thread where we could view only pics versus having to stroll through comments in between the photos. I know first hand that's its hard not to click reply and comment. . 

For comments to the Mod Shot thread, please use the thread called "Due to no comments in the mod shot thread...". Thank you!!


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey Dooneynistas.... Just a friendly reminder that the "Model your Dooney" thread is for photos ONLY!!! No Comments... We wanted to have a clean thread where we could view only pics versus having to stroll through comments in between the photos. I know first hand that's its hard not to click reply and comment. .
> 
> *For comments to the Mod Shot thread, please use the thread called "Due to no comments in the mod shot thread...". Thank you!!*


*

Mine was a mistake I hit the circles and the quote so I thought it would end up here Really sorry cause sometimes  I honestly get lost here. The first time I logged on thought I was in OZ*


----------



## Gilmoregirl

hopi said:


> Mine was a mistake I hit the circles and the quote so I thought it would end up here Really sorry cause sometimes  I honestly get lost here. The first time I logged on thought I was in OZ



We ALL do it lol I think I was the first


----------



## hopi

Gilmoregirl said:


> ]We ALL do it lol I think I was the first


[/B]
The scary part is that sometimes I consider myself computer savvy.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

hopi said:


> [/B]
> The scary part is that sometimes I consider myself computer savvy.



Not to make you feel worse... but you're the one that started THIS thread so we wouldn't comment on that one lolololol  LOL


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Not to make you feel worse... but you're the one that started THIS thread so we wouldn't comment on that one lolololol  LOL




Lol... Lol... Yeah, we all do it. I just noticed that we had a couple new ladies posting so wanted to let them know.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> We ALL do it lol I think I was the first




Lol. Yes we do! I was just reminding, no biggie!!


----------



## Twoboyz

CFC - love your outfit and Flo tassel satchel today. Pretty 

Pcan, loving your cheerful sunny outfit today with your colorful clear tote bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> CFC - love your outfit and Flo tassel satchel today. Pretty
> 
> Pcan, loving your cheerful sunny outfit today with your colorful clear tote bag.




Thank u GF!! I was real lazy today.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> CFC - love your outfit and Flo tassel satchel today. Pretty
> 
> Pcan, loving your cheerful sunny outfit today with your colorful clear tote bag.


 

Thanks Tboz


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan, love your maxi dress with the green nylon smith! Great style.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gurllllll Pecan. Do u need my addy for that dress


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Pcan, love your maxi dress with the green nylon smith! Great style.




Ty TB!!! &#128516; I've heard you talking about bag you have but no mod shots??? U r holding out on us???


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Gurllllll Pecan. Do u need my addy for that dress




CfC... As long u send that red Smith to the return address.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> CfC... As long u send that red Smith to the return address.


Lolololololol.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ty TB!!! &#128516; I've heard you talking about bag you have but no mod shots??? U r holding out on us???




You're right, I need to step it up a little for the team  Maybe I can get some together this week or this weekend.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You're right, I need to step it up a little for the team  Maybe I can get some together this week or this weekend.




No pressure!!! Lol. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan, I had to go look at your cleavage and I will concur that it looks great.  :giggles:   Haha. 
Another great maxi dress too.  It looks gorgeous with your moss flo too.  Oh, and if you're going to start carrying regular size flo satchels in that hot Florida weather, you're going to waste away to nothing. :giggles:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Cheidel... Thanks girl!!! I was surprised that the dress matched the bag to a tee. It pulled out the moss in that dress perfectly!! I was excited.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Pcan, I had to go look at your cleavage and I will concur that it looks great.  :giggles:   Haha.
> Another great maxi dress too.  It looks gorgeous with your moss flo too.  Oh, and if you're going to start carrying regular size flo satchels in that hot Florida weather, you're going to waste away to nothing. :giggles:




Lol... Thank you TB!! I was so excited when I pulled out that dress and saw hints of moss in it. I was like "BINGO". When I bought it, I had no clue what bag I would carry with it because it's a bit busy. 

Girl, I tried to cover the cleavage with my name but it didn't work. When I saw the pics, I was like eeeek!!! 

Lol... And yeah, I'll reach my goal weight very fast carrying the reg satchel. Lol. You got that right!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Thank you TB!! I was so excited when I pulled out that dress and saw hints of moss in it. I was like "BINGO". When I bought it, I had no clue what bag I would carry with it because it's a bit busy.
> 
> Girl, I tried to cover the cleavage with my name but it didn't work. When I saw the pics, I was like eeeek!!!
> 
> Lol... And yeah, I'll reach my goal weight very fast carrying the reg satchel. Lol. You got that right!!!!


----------



## hopi

Pcan

You have so many maxi's, they look great on you love them with your bags.
You look so pulled together - causal yet dressy at the same time.
Very pretty
Are those Coach tassels on your Chelsea?
Also sending prayers for your new job opportunity.


----------



## Twoboyz

Another pretty Maxi dress Pcan. Looking good with your orange Chelsea.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Pcan
> 
> 
> 
> You have so many maxi's, they look great on you love them with your bags.
> 
> You look so pulled together - causal yet dressy at the same time.
> 
> Very pretty
> 
> Are those Coach tassels on your Chelsea?
> 
> Also sending prayers for your new job opportunity.




Thank you H!!! This is actually a wide leg spaghetti strap jumpsuit. Had to give the maxi's a break today. &#128515;&#128515;. This is a bag charm I made with tassels. 

Thanks so much for the job prayers. Much appreciated and needed!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Another pretty Maxi dress Pcan. Looking good with your orange Chelsea.




Thanks so much TB!!! It's a wide leg jumpsuit. I gave the maxi's a break today.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks so much TB!!! It's a wide leg jumpsuit. I gave the maxi's a break today.




Looks great on you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oldbaglover... (Regarding your comment to my Orange Chelsea mod shot) 

Thank you! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;. No, the tassels didn't come with it. I made those using some tassels and a couple keychains. Very simple.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel... (Responding to your comment in the mod shot thread)... Thanks girly!!! I haven't carried her in awhile so thought I'd pull her out today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;TB....OMG you look beautiful!!!  Love that bag on you!! Ok... You've convinced me, I gotta have a Logo Lock!!!


----------



## seton

I dont own a single maxi-dress so I hates all of yous! 

I actually have a natural Tom Ford era Jackie O bag somewhere . . . I should find it . . . .


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> I dont own a single maxi-dress so I hates all of yous!
> 
> I actually have a natural Tom Ford era Jackie O bag somewhere . . . I should find it . . . .




They are very comfortable Seton. You should try one   Yes let's see it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

seton said:


> I dont own a single maxi-dress so I hates all of yous!
> 
> I actually have a natural Tom Ford era Jackie O bag somewhere . . . I should find it . . . .


Lolol. I hve abt 30 maxi   Only thing i wear in summer. I dont need a other but i loooove thm. I am. 5 ft 9   Ant to plce order for a few more. Lololol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;TB....OMG you look beautiful!!!  Love that bag on you!! Ok... You've convinced me, I gotta have a Logo Lock!!!


Get one. I did. Lololol.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;TB....OMG you look beautiful!!!  Love that bag on you!! Ok... You've convinced me, I gotta have a Logo Lock!!!




Thanks Pcan! Yes, I think the logo lock would look great on you GF. Did you decide on a color yet?


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> They are very comfortable Seton. You should try one   Yes let's see it!



it's just not my style. youre all glamazons next to me - I'm 5'2". I dont like showing my legs but I find maxi dresses just emphasize ur shortness if ur really short.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> it's just not my style. youre all glamazons next to me - I'm 5'2". I dont like showing my legs but I find maxi dresses just emphasize ur shortness if ur really short.




Glamazon! Lol. I've never heard that before, but I like it. Well, I'm only 5'5" so I'm not much of a Glamazon, but some nice platform wedges make me feel a little more Glamazonian. If I wear flip flops the maxi's drag on the ground.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> They are very comfortable Seton. You should try one   Yes let's see it!




Yeah... Let's see it S!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Glamazon! Lol. I've never heard that before, but I like it. Well, I'm only 5'5" so I'm not much of a Glamazon, but some nice platform wedges make me feel a little more Glamazonian. If I wear flip flops the maxi's drag on the ground.




Lol... Mine drag the ground too but I hate when they are above my ankle. Looks weird on me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Pcan! Yes, I think the logo lock would look great on you GF. Did you decide on a color yet?




Thanks GF... No, I'm still debating. I want the Reg Flo in black and red so now I have to change my mind on the logo lock. I'm liking the color you have. Is it the natural? I'm thinking if hitting the outlet sometime his week but those colors are only 30 percent off. That's my hold back. Maybe those colors don't get more discount than that. I'm hoping for the 4th that they do. I can't do shipping right now because I'm in a temporary spot and don't want to trust it.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks GF... No, I'm still debating. I want the Reg Flo in black and red so now I have to change my mind on the logo lock. I'm liking the color you have. Is it the natural? I'm thinking if hitting the outlet sometime his week but those colors are only 30 percent off. That's my hold back. Maybe those colors don't get more discount than that. I'm hoping for the 4th that they do. I can't do shipping right now because I'm in a temporary spot and don't want to trust it.




Yes it's the natural. I know what you mean. There are other things on my wish list before that aqua logo lock so I keep putting it off. I don't think black ever goes below 30% off. You might be right. There might be another red, white, and blue sale for the 4th. You might get lucky on the red Flo. You might have some outlet shopping in your near future


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Yes it's the natural. I know what you mean. There are other things on my wish list before that aqua logo lock so I keep putting it off. I don't think black ever goes below 30% off. You might be right. There might be another red, white, and blue sale for the 4th. You might get lucky on the red Flo. You might have some outlet shopping in your near future


LL are at outlets?


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LL are at outlets?




No, only QVC. I think Pcan was talking about the red and black flos.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> No, only QVC. I think Pcan was talking about the red and black flos.




Yes, I want all of them but I was referring to the Reg Flos that u have enabled me to get.


----------



## Nebo

It would be awesome if they had a small red for sale for the 4th


----------



## princess69

Twoboyz LOVE your mod pic with the Logo Lock - you look great!!!!  I was getting ready to cancel the LL I ordered this weekend but your pic gives me hope that I might actually like this bag


----------



## Twoboyz

princess69 said:


> Twoboyz LOVE your mod pic with the Logo Lock - you look great!!!!  I was getting ready to cancel the LL I ordered this weekend but your pic gives me hope that I might actually like this bag




Thank you princess! You and your smith bag look lovely today  I hope you like the logo lock. I don't mean to be an enabler lol. What color do you have on order? The aqua is in my wish list, but I'm holding off.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz - love your mods. Those bags are in a totally different light for me. The natural Logo Lock looks so pretty. And I've been wanting a neutral Stanwich and that brown t Moro is awesome!! (Love your outfits too.) Good job. I gotta add in my mod shots. I keep scattering them about. Lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bobetta said:


> Twoboyz - love your mods. Those bags are in a totally different light for me. The natural Logo Lock looks so pretty. And I've been wanting a neutral Stanwich and that brown t Moro is awesome!! (Love your outfits too.) Good job. I gotta add in my mod shots. I keep scattering them about. Lol.


Love tht satchel u hve today. Is she heavy. Is she small?


----------



## Bobetta

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love tht satchel u hve today. Is she heavy. Is she small?




She's not as heavy as my Flo Satchels. I have two regular-sized ones. But I carry stuff. So it is lighter than those. I think QVC said it was 2.9 pounds. (Their site says 2 pounds 12 ounces.) Sounds heavy to me though. Doesn't feel like that. I fill my bags when I go out. But all the stuff I fit in the Flo bags, I fit in this one. But it is a bit snugger. It's not a small bag. I'd say it's medium. But it's shape allows you to carry a decent amount of stuff. 
QVC specs:
"11"W x 10"H x 6"D with 4" handles and a 12" to 16" strap drop, weighs 2 lb 12 oz"


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bobetta said:


> She's not as heavy as my Flo Satchels. I have two regular-sized ones. But I carry stuff. So it is lighter than those. I think QVC said it was 2.9 pounds. (Their site says 2 pounds 12 ounces.) Sounds heavy to me though. Doesn't feel like that. I fill my bags when I go out. But all the stuff I fit in the Flo bags, I fit in this one. But it is a bit snugger. It's not a small bag. I'd say it's medium. But it's shape allows you to carry a decent amount of stuff.
> QVC specs:
> "11"W x 10"H x 6"D with 4" handles and a 12" to 16" strap drop, weighs 2 lb 12 oz"


Thank you


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta... You are wearing that Aqua Pebble Leather today girl! It looks great with your dress. The bag pulls the blue out in your dress. You look so cute!!


----------



## Nebo

Pcan and Twoboyz- your maxis are awesome  
Bobetta- love you bag and outfit.

Twoboyz, is the hardware on the logo lock gold toned?

Pcan, you are making me want that Chelsea shopper all over again.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Pcan and Twoboyz- your maxis are awesome
> Bobetta- love you bag and outfit.
> 
> Twoboyz, is the hardware on the logo lock gold toned?
> 
> Pcan, you are making me want that Chelsea shopper all over again.




Thanks N!! Go get another one girl. &#128515;&#128515; I love the Chelsea but she's a BIIIG girl in my opinion. I want the bone.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Bobetta... You are wearing that Aqua Pebble Leather today girl! It looks great with your dress. The bag pulls the blue out in your dress. You look so cute!!




Thanks, Love, so much!  
Your style and mod shots inspire me. And I looove the Pebble Domed in red. You have a good eye for bags and colors.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Thanks, Love, so much!
> Your style and mod shots inspire me. And I looove the Pebble Domed in red. You have a good eye for bags and colors.




Thanks Girlfriend!! &#128515;&#128515;. Your do the same for me. Always on point!


----------



## princess69

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you princess! You and your smith bag look lovely today  I hope you like the logo lock. I don't mean to be an enabler lol. What color do you have on order? The aqua is in my wish list, but I'm holding off.


I ordered the grey.  If it's love, then I'm going back for the aqua (whenever it's back in stock)!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Twoboyz - love your mods. Those bags are in a totally different light for me. The natural Logo Lock looks so pretty. And I've been wanting a neutral Stanwich and that brown t Moro is awesome!! (Love your outfits too.) Good job. I gotta add in my mod shots. I keep scattering them about. Lol.




Thank you Bobetta! You're sweet  

Your mod shots are gorgeous! The bag is such a pop of color. The Mary Janes are great with the outfit too, so cute. Thanks for finally making a debut there. That thread was missing you. Beautiful as always.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Pcan and Twoboyz- your maxis are awesome
> Bobetta- love you bag and outfit.
> 
> Twoboyz, is the hardware on the logo lock gold toned?
> 
> Pcan, you are making me want that Chelsea shopper all over again.




Thank you Nebo!  The hardware is goldtone. It's the same light colored goldtone that Dooney uses. Here's a picture. Hopefully it captures it. It's really pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

princess69 said:


> I ordered the grey.  If it's love, then I'm going back for the aqua (whenever it's back in stock)!




So pretty. That grey is pretty popular. A lot if the callers seem to be getting the grey. Hopefully they'll be coming back in stock soon. It wasn't long ago that they all sold out like this.  Also there will probably be a lot of availability in the as is selection. I've been checking for the aqua in as is, but it's a gamble because I want the kiss lock coin purse and a lot of as is come without it. I think it's so cute in aqua! I hope you love your bag.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you Nebo!  The hardware is goldtone. It's the same light colored goldtone that Dooney uses. Here's a picture. Hopefully it captures it. It's really pretty.
> 
> View attachment 2662912



Its is pretty. How much do you wear it and how much you like it?


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Its is pretty. How much do you wear it and how much you like it?




I have to admit I don't wear it all that often. It's my bad weather bag. I hate that I don't get to wear any of my bags that much because I have too many! Can you believe I said that?


----------



## Nebo

Ahahaha, I change them every second day, so they get equal use, lol. I cant wait to add some more, I have been such a good girl


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Ahahaha, I change them every second day, so they get equal use, lol. I cant wait to add some more, I have been such a good girl




Yes you have.  you deserve a new bag


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you Nebo!  The hardware is goldtone. It's the same light colored goldtone that Dooney uses. Here's a picture. Hopefully it captures it. It's really pretty.
> 
> View attachment 2662912


Hey we are bag twins, I have the same bag in navy!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Hey we are bag twins, I have the same bag in navy!!!!!




Bag twins! I love the navy. I was considering it, but I already have a navy Dooney so I couldn't justify. I like too many if the colors!


----------



## hopi

SandraElle

Nice score with the Montecatini Braided Diamond Shopper (MBM62) in Crimson, love your whole look and the bag is phenomenal.

too funny about the poopoo


----------



## hopi

bobetta

SO darling


----------



## SandraElle

hopi said:


> SandraElle
> 
> Nice score with the Montecatini Braided Diamond Shopper (MBM62) in Crimson, love your whole look and the bag is phenomenal.
> 
> too funny about the poopoo


 

*Laughing out loud*...at "poopoo."   And thank you. This is my first "Monte" and I'm in the clouds.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Poo. You looking like a bag of MONEY


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Poo. You looking like a bag of MONEY


 

Thanks. Just trying to keep up with you, Kitten.


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle, as usual you are looking amazing. You always know how to dress up those bags. It's gorgeous? I love the reminder.


----------



## SandraElle

Twoboyz said:


> SandraElle, as usual you are looking amazing. You always know how to dress up those bags. It's gorgeous? I love the reminder.



Thank you, Two! I need to get a full length mirror at home. The people at Dillard's are probably wondering why I'm in their bathroom every few days taking pictures of myself.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle said:


> Thank you, Two! I need to get a full length mirror at home. The people at Dillard's are probably wondering why I'm in their bathroom every few days taking pictures of myself.




Lol... I do that too but at Macys. Lol. They have such good mirrors.


----------



## MiaBorsa

SandraElle said:


> This is my first "Monte" and I'm in the clouds.



Girl, you done it up RIGHT.  Fabulous.


----------



## SandraElle

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you done it up RIGHT.  Fabulous.


 

Thanks, doll.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Di... Love those bags on you! That blue Toledo is hot!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Di, the Toledos look great on you!


----------



## Di 623

PcanTannedBty said:


> Di... Love those bags on you! That blue Toledo is hot!!!





Twoboyz said:


> Di, the Toledos look great on you!



Aww, thank you!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Di, the Toledos look great on you!


This!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nice mod shot Kheartscoach. Love your top too .


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Khearts... I love that bag on u!!


----------



## Di 623

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This!!



Thank you!


----------



## Di 623

kheartscoach- Super cute pic!! That bag looks great on you!


----------



## Allieandalf

SandraElle said:


> *Laughing out loud*...at "poopoo."   And thank you. This is my first "Monte" and I'm in the clouds.


Oh SandraElle, that bag is beautiful!  It is next on my wish list but DH would have heart failure if I spent $550 on a bag.  Which outlet has it at 50% off?  Or do I have to order from the warehouse?


----------



## ktheartscoach

Twoboyz said:


> Nice mod shot Kheartscoach. Love your top too .




Thank you! It's from Kohls about a year ago and hides a multitude of sins &#128512;


----------



## ktheartscoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Khearts... I love that bag on u!!




Thank you!!


----------



## ktheartscoach

Di 623 said:


> kheartscoach- Super cute pic!! That bag looks great on you!




Thank you very much!


----------



## Twoboyz

ktheartscoach said:


> Thank you! It's from Kohls about a year ago and hides a multitude of sins &#128512;




The sin hiding ones are my favorite! Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

KT... Cute hobo girlfriend!!! It's so carefree and easy to care for. Thanks for sharing. &#128515;


----------



## ktheartscoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> KT... Cute hobo girlfriend!!! It's so carefree and easy to care for. Thanks for sharing. &#128515;




Thank you, sweet lady! You're right, its so easy &#128522;


----------



## Twoboyz

Cute photo, bag and post K!  Lol. #lovethesighoboonyou


----------



## ktheartscoach

Twoboyz said:


> Cute photo, bag and post K!  Lol. #lovethesighoboonyou




Thank you! #imnotworthy


----------



## ktheartscoach

Twoboyz, love your bag and outfit! You look great!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TB... Guuuuurl... You look hot!!! I love the outfit. The shoes go perfectly with it. And Miss Natural sets it off. Such a pretty color. Even though it's a neutral color, it pops!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Di 623

TB- That looks so pretty with your outfit!! Love it!!


----------



## hopi

twoboyz
kickin' it up a notch, you look gorgeous
you know a bag is good when it gets better with wear


----------



## SandraElle

Allieandalf said:


> Oh SandraElle, that bag is beautiful!  It is next on my wish list but DH would have heart failure if I spent $550 on a bag.  Which outlet has it at 50% off?  Or do I have to order from the warehouse?



Thank you...and I'm so sorry for the delay in responding. 

It took some work to find this one.  I started with Reading, PA outlet who confirmed there were none left in the warehouse. Reading called *******, DE, who had 1 but it was damaged. ******* called Vegas, who only had 2 in Navy.  Vegas called Cabazon, CA, who had 1 just come in from a retail store, fully wrapped and perfect. I snagged it immediately!

Not to say that was the last one...you just may have to spend a little time on the phone to find one. But it's worth it!


----------



## Twoboyz

ktheartscoach said:


> Twoboyz, love your bag and outfit! You look great!



Thanks K!  



PcanTannedBty said:


> TB... Guuuuurl... You look hot!!! I love the outfit. The shoes go perfectly with it. And Miss Natural sets it off. Such a pretty color. Even though it's a neutral color, it pops!!! Thanks for posting!



Thanks GF!   I always have trouble with color blocked bags.  Since this bag has two colors on it I noticed I haven't been reaching for it as much.  I do love her though.  Thanks for the kind comments. 



Di 623 said:


> TB- That looks so pretty with your outfit!! Love it!!



Thanks Di!  



hopi said:


> twoboyz
> kickin' it up a notch, you look gorgeous
> you know a bag is good when it gets better with wear



Thanks hopi! 

All of you are so sweet and thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Allieandalf

SandraElle said:


> Thank you...and I'm so sorry for the delay in responding.
> 
> It took some work to find this one.  I started with Reading, PA outlet who confirmed there were none left in the warehouse. Reading called *******, DE, who had 1 but it was damaged. ******* called Vegas, who only had 2 in Navy.  Vegas called Cabazon, CA, who had 1 just come in from a retail store, fully wrapped and perfect. I snagged it immediately!
> 
> Not to say that was the last one...you just may have to spend a little time on the phone to find one. But it's worth it!


Thank you!  I'll make some calls and maybe I'll get lucky.  If not, I can always do a trade in.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Accessorygirl... Loving the look girlfriend!! I love the natural color with black/blue and white. The shoes were  a perfect match with your beautiful bag. &#128515;&#128515;.


----------



## accessorygirl2

PcanTannedBty said:


> Accessorygirl... Loving the look girlfriend!! I love the natural color with black/blue and white. The shoes were  a perfect match with your beautiful bag. &#128515;&#128515;.




Thank you! &#128516;


----------



## Twoboyz

Bag Twin AccessoryGirl! Love miss Stanwich with your outfit. The shoes are cute. .


----------



## accessorygirl2

Twoboyz said:


> Bag Twin AccessoryGirl! Love miss Stanwich with your outfit. The shoes are cute. .




&#128516; bag twins! You look fabulous with your stanwich.


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> &#128516; bag twins! You look fabulous with your stanwich.




Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Bag Twin AccessoryGirl! Love miss Stanwich with your outfit. The shoes are cute. .


She looks great


----------



## Twoboyz

Nice mods with Miss Bone Flo  the size looks great on you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Nice mods with Miss Bone Flo  the size looks great on you.




Thank you GF!! &#128515;


----------



## accessorygirl2

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you GF!! &#128515;



Your bone Satchel is tdf! Beautiful on you. Thanks for the mods!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

accessorygirl2 said:


> Your bone Satchel is tdf! Beautiful on you. Thanks for the mods!




Thanks girly!!!  I carried her today. Love her!!! I got at least 10 compliments on her today. My car conked on me yesterday after outlet hopping so I took it to the dealer for repairs and probably every woman there commented on it. .


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Cheidel... Thank u for the mod shot comments!! I love love love that bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Handbagnovice.... I'm looooving that Royal Blue on you girly! What a pop against that black and white. I LOOOVE black and white with a pop. She looks great on you. Love your hair too. Cute n simple. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## handbagnovice

PcanTannedBty said:


> Handbagnovice.... I'm looooving that Royal Blue on you girly! What a pop against that black and white. I LOOOVE black and white with a pop. She looks great on you. Love your hair too. Cute n simple. &#128515;&#128515;


Thank you!  I just went back to bangs a few days ago.  I'm trying the bob thing again.  Not sure if the middle of the summer is the right time with this humidity, but hey, YOLO!!!  The blue looks so bright against the outfit.  I caught someone looking.  She did a double take; hers eyes looked like they were going to pop out of her head! LOL!! I had to smile


----------



## PcanTannedBty

handbagnovice said:


> Thank you!  I just went back to bangs a few days ago.  I'm trying the bob thing again.  Not sure if the middle of the summer is the right time with this humidity, but hey, YOLO!!!  The blue looks so bright against the outfit.  I caught someone looking.  She did a double take; hers eyes looked like they were going to pop out of her head! LOL!! I had to smile




Lol... I love it!!! It's so stunning, that's the only thing she could do is look. &#128515;

The bangs look good on you too!


----------



## cheidel

handbagnovice said:


> Thank you!  I just went back to bangs a few days ago.  I'm trying the bob thing again.  Not sure if the middle of the summer is the right time with this humidity, but hey, YOLO!!!  The blue looks so bright against the outfit.  I caught someone looking.  She did a double take; hers eyes looked like they were going to pop out of her head! LOL!! I had to smile


Very nice pop on that black and white!!!!  Don't you just feel fab, when you catch someone staring??


----------



## handbagnovice

cheidel said:


> Very nice pop on that black and white!!!!  Don't you just feel fab, when you catch someone staring??


It makes me want to say, "Yes, it's mine." LOL


----------



## Di 623

Handbagnovice- those are great pics, you look fantastic!!! 

I've noticed some double-takes with my Royal Blue satchel too, one of my best friends actually did that when she saw it the first time. Then she looked like she was about to start drooling. This from a girl that does not really care one way or the other about bags, lol. Dooneys seem to have that effect


----------



## handbagnovice

Di 623 said:


> Handbagnovice- those are great pics, you look fantastic!!!
> 
> I've noticed some double-takes with my Royal Blue satchel too, one of my best friends actually did that when she saw it the first time. Then she looked like she was about to start drooling. This from a girl that does not really care one way or the other about bags, lol. Dooneys seem to have that effect


Maybe the Royal Blue Toledo bags should come with bibs! LOL!  Or some dainty Dooney handkerchiefs to wipe drool. LOL!


----------



## Twoboyz

Handbagnovice, you're not living up to your name. You're no novice with that royal blue Toledo! That color is prettier every time I see it!  You look great and the bag looks great on you. Loving the whole look.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> *Handbagnovice, you're not living up to your name. You're no novice with that royal blue Toledo!* That color is prettier every time I see it!  You look great and the bag looks great on you. Loving the whole look.







Too funny!  I was thinking the same thing when I saw her mod pics!  I was thinking she'll have to change her name because she is no novice!


Handbagnovice:  You, and your royal blue Toledo look great!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Too funny!  I was thinking the same thing when I saw her mod pics!  I was thinking she'll have to change her name because she is no novice!
> 
> 
> Handbagnovice:  You, and your royal blue Toledo look great!




Right??!!?!!! Sue Clifton says when you branch out into bright colors, you're not a beginner anymore! Or was that Lisa Robertson? I can't remember.


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan- Sexy Mama in that maxi dress! I can see why you needed that ocean blue bag. It's a perfect match!  (And I need that dress!)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Pcan- Sexy Mama in that maxi dress! I can see why you needed that ocean blue bag. It's a perfect match!  (And I need that dress!)




Thank u TB!!! I'm old trying to be young, let my daughter tell it. Lol. Girl, you can have the bag and the dress! Just come get it!!! And They're yours!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Right??!!?!!! Sue Clifton says when you branch out into bright colors, you're not a beginner anymore! Or was that Lisa Robertson? I can't remember.




I don't know who said it but I agree!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank u TB!!! *I'm old trying to be young, let my daughter tell it. Lol. *Girl, you can have the bag and the dress! Just come get it!!! And They're yours!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;





  Well if that's true, tell your daughter you're not "trying", you're succeeding! You look great!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Well if that's true, tell your daughter you're not "trying", you're succeeding! You look great!




What RN said!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank u TB!!! I'm old trying to be young, let my daughter tell it. Lol. Girl, you can have the bag and the dress! Just come get it!!! And They're yours!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;




You're too kind Pcan.  I wouldn't take your new love.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> What RN said!!!



I third that! Fabulous pics!

TB... somehow I had missed your latest mods... you look beautiful, and you already know how I feel about the stanwich


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I third that! Fabulous pics!
> 
> TB... somehow I had missed your latest mods... you look beautiful, and you already know how I feel about the stanwich




Oh thank you GG! I have been carrying my natural Stanwich all week and it's so great.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You're too kind Pcan.  I wouldn't take your new love.




Well if you came allll the way over here from IL... U deserve it. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I third that! Fabulous pics!
> 
> TB... somehow I had missed your latest mods... you look beautiful, and you already know how I feel about the stanwich




Yes she does!!! She looks beautiful and that Stanwich... Speechless! 

I can never find a natural in the outlet. I always see Red and T-Moro. I wanted the red once but decided I want an all red bag.  It's either the Logo Lock or the Large Satchel. I already have a red with honey trim.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Yo Pecan. Lovvvvvve that bag on u


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes she does!!! She looks beautiful and that Stanwich... Speechless!
> 
> I can never find a natural in the outlet. I always see Red and T-Moro. I wanted the red once but decided I want an all red bag.  It's either the Logo Lock or the Large Satchel. I already have a red with honey trim.



You need to come to IL too!  When I got mine they always seemed to have all three colors, red, natural, and Tmoro, and I was going to that outlet all the time then.  Lately I don't know because I am trying to stay away.   It's killing me....


----------



## handbagnovice

Twoboyz said:


> Right??!!?!!! Sue Clifton says when you branch out into bright colors, you're not a beginner anymore! Or was that Lisa Robertson? I can't remember.


I used to buy black purses.  I would buy crazy designs, but it had to be a black purse.  One day I woke up and thought "why".  So, now I buy what I really like and forget the rest (well unless it's the pricetag).


----------



## handbagnovice

Twoboyz said:


> Handbagnovice, you're not living up to your name. You're no novice with that royal blue Toledo! That color is prettier every time I see it!  You look great and the bag looks great on you. Loving the whole look.


Thanks Twoboyz!  Sometimes I look at that bag and I think it's a tiny thing, but when I saw that mod of myself I think it fits me. I'm only 5 foot 3 after all!


----------



## handbagnovice

RuedeNesle said:


> Too funny!  I was thinking the same thing when I saw her mod pics!  I was thinking she'll have to change her name because she is no novice!
> 
> 
> Handbagnovice:  You, and your royal blue Toledo look great!


Thank you RuedeNesle!  My teenager told me I looked "kinda cute" that day.  I'll take it.  She looked up from her phone for two seconds to pay me a compliment. That's progress! LOL. On second thought, she must want something. :okay:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You need to come to IL too!  When I got mine they always seemed to have all three colors, red, natural, and Tmoro, and I was going to that outlet all the time then.  Lately I don't know because I am trying to stay away.   It's killing me....




Girl, after traveling cross country 54 hours, I don't wanna see another interstate. Not even for a Dooney. Lol. You're doing good though but we wanna see bags. Lol.


----------



## handbagnovice

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I love it!!! It's so stunning, that's the only thing she could do is look. &#128515;
> 
> The bangs look good on you too!


Love the mod of Ocean Blue!  That's a great outfit!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

handbagnovice said:


> Thank you RuedeNesle!  My teenager told me I looked "kinda cute" that day.  I'll take it.  She looked up from her phone for two seconds to pay me a compliment. That's progress! LOL. *On second thought, she must want something.* :okay:


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girl, after traveling cross country 54 hours, I don't wanna see another interstate. Not even for a Dooney. Lol. You're doing good though but we wanna see bags. Lol.




Lol! I'd love a road trip.  I know, I know....I'm about to cave. The more I look at my summer wardrobe the more I see that an aqua bag would be perfect! I think I need that aqua logo lock. I'm so conflicted about paying full price for that bag though, especially since we can get Flo's for half that price. I keep checking as is but never any aqua! I keep seeing customer reviews on them though and I'm wondering how everyone else is getting them. (Sigh)


----------



## Twoboyz

handbagnovice said:


> Thank you RuedeNesle!  My teenager told me I looked "kinda cute" that day.  I'll take it.  She looked up from her phone for two seconds to pay me a compliment. That's progress! LOL. On second thought, she must want something. :okay:




Very cute.  I love it when my teens tell me I look nice, and they are boys! So when they notice it's a pretty big deal


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! I'd love a road trip.  I know, I know....I'm about to cave. The more I look at my summer wardrobe the more I see that an aqua bag would be perfect! I think I need that aqua logo lock. I'm so conflicted about paying full price for that bag though, especially since we can get Flo's for half that price. I keep checking as is but never any aqua! I keep seeing customer reviews on them though and I'm wondering how everyone else is getting them. (Sigh)




That Aqua is stunning!!! I feel the same... I can't see paying full price for a bag anymore but that one may be an exception because u can't get anywhere else except eBay.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

handbagnovice said:


> Love the mod of Ocean Blue!  That's a great outfit!!!




Thanks girly!!! I normally am a pro at matching things up but Believe it or not, I'm having a hard time finding things to wear with it but Nebo gave me some good ideas.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty, you are pretty in white with your 1975 signature satchel. I really love that dress on you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> PcanTannedBty, you are pretty in white with your 1975 signature satchel. I really love that dress on you.




Thank you TB!! It's such a comfy little dress. I was in the MK outlet store and 3 people complimented my bag and outfit. I didn't think the bag would get that much attention.


----------



## Di 623

That outfit is super cute with that bag!! Very chic!


----------



## alansgail

Yep, I've been dinged about 3 times now for commenting when I shouldn't in certain forums. Too many rules for me, guess I'll just read them from now on.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Di 623 said:


> That outfit is super cute with that bag!! Very chic!




Thank you!! &#128515;&#128515;. That Seafoam is popping against that blank and white. How comfy is it over the shoulder??? I don't think they have fancy colors like that though. Just basic. I think they had those on sale at my outlet, I'm heading there tomorrow. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Twoboyz

Really cute bag and outfit Di! Love that color in patent.


----------



## Di 623

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you!! &#128515;&#128515;. That Seafoam is popping against that blank and white. How comfy is it over the shoulder??? I don't think they have fancy colors like that though. Just basic. I think they had those on sale at my outlet, I'm heading there tomorrow. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



It's relatively comfortable, the fact that it's two straps helps. Also, I think that bag is pretty lightweight. I got this one at Macy's full price (like a crazy person) with my tax refund in the spring lol. I was waaaaaay too excited when I saw it lol.


----------



## Di 623

Twoboyz said:


> Really cute bag and outfit Di! Love that color in patent.



Thanks!!! It never looks right in pics, waaaay prettier in person.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Di 623 said:


> It's relatively comfortable, the fact that it's two straps helps. Also, I think that bag is pretty lightweight. I got this one at Macy's full price (like a crazy person) with my tax refund in the spring lol. I was waaaaaay too excited when I saw it lol.




Lol... I know the feeling. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. It's beautiful though.


----------



## Nebo

Di, you look so cute and pretty! I love your tattoo, reminds me of illustrations from Little prince


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo, that Chelsea looks amazing on you! Loving the outfit. The shoes are so cute! Now I really want that bag!


----------



## Nebo

Thank you Twoboyz I loveeee these shoes. They are by Colin Stuart when they still had the line on Vict. Secret. I have to tell you, Im loving the Chelsea. If I didnt order the crimson, I would go back and pick up the pink one too. There is definitely another Chelsea in my future. I cant wait for fall to come, to see your Chelseas in action


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo... Loving that b/w Chelsea on you. I thought about getting another one this weekend but the Dillen Taupe comped it. It's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nebo... Loving that b/w Chelsea on you. I thought about getting another one this weekend but the Dillen Taupe comped it. It's a gorgeous bag.



Enjoy your bag, Pcan, it is gorgeous. It looks structured (my fav word). Im loving Chelsea, more then I thought I would.


----------



## Nebo

ooooooh, Twoboyz, it is just perfect on you! Im so happy you finally got your violet bag in a style you actually love.
You are definitely selling that bag!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

It is GORGEOUS!  I L-O-V-E those pics.  I'm so happy you finally got your violet


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks Nebo and GG!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Nebo and GG!




Yeah, Twoboyz, your Kingston bag is looking awesome! I had that bag in chestnut for a short period of time. And I really liked it a lot. But it wasn't the right time for me to have it. It's quite comfy, right?? Love your violet. It's a good bag. Enjoy it!! (And love your cute little ruffle top


----------



## Gilmoregirl

She doesn't look as big as I thought... I can't tell you how many times I have watched QVC'S presentations of them but I dont trust them lol but I see it on you and I think we are about the same and it looks like it hits just right, not too low... the satchel with pockets may be in danger :what:


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Yeah, Twoboyz, your Kingston bag is looking awesome! I had that bag in chestnut for a short period of time. And I really liked it a lot. But it wasn't the right time for me to have it. It's quite comfy, right?? Love your violet. It's a good bag. Enjoy it!! (And love your cute little ruffle top




Thanks Bobetta . She is very comfy and doesn't even feel too heavy. I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> She doesn't look as big as I thought... I can't tell you how many times I have watched QVC'S presentations of them but I dont trust them lol but I see it on you and I think we are about the same and it looks like it hits just right, not too low... the satchel with pockets may be in danger :what:




Hahaha! I think both are great bags. I just think, though I love the look of satchels, when it comes to ease and functionality I'm a shoulder bag girl all the way. Since this one has the beautiful equestrian buckle and wider strap I had to go for it. No she's not too big at all with all that bulky stuffing out and my stuff inside she has the perfect amount of smoosh and lays against the body.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I just ordered your bag "as is"  in bone to replace the one I sent back today.  I hope this one is gorgeous!  Will let you know......


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TB!!!!!!! Just STOP!!! All I can say is... Beautiful. Im so loving Miss Kingston on you. I'm proud of you for stepping outside your box. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. Gorgeous!! I'm doing the same thing with the Salmon. You are the reason I'm getting it. When you posted that you ordered Miss Violet, I was shocked because you are so much like me... Very hesitant and picky about what we are use to. After that I was on the hunt for Salmon. &#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I just ordered your bag "as is"  in bone to replace the one I sent back today.  I hope this one is gorgeous!  Will let you know......




Did you get the Kingston in bone? That is one of the colors they had for 65% off at the outlet. They had one at the Aurora outlet when I was there last Friday. It's cheaper than QVC. It will be approx $177 shipped depending on your tax. You might want to call them and see if they'll ship it or one from the warehouse.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB!!!!!!! Just STOP!!! All I can say is... Beautiful. Im so loving Miss Kingston on you. I'm proud of you for stepping outside your box. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. Gorgeous!! I'm doing the same thing with the Salmon. You are the reason I'm getting it. When you posted that you ordered Miss Violet, I was shocked because you are so much like me... Very hesitant and picky about what we are use to. After that I was on the hunt for Salmon. &#128515;




Thank you GF! You are the one who made me step out of my comfort zone when you did many times before. You are so gonna rock that salmon! I have been on the fence about it for so long, ever since 49LDavis got hers. I just don't think I can pull it off. I love the color so much though. You're pictures and video (hoping for one) might put me over the edge. I'm just so afraid of color transfer on these lighter colored bags because I tend to use the long shoulder strap a lot and it hits me on the hip.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you GF! You are the one who made me step out of my comfort zone when you did many times before. You are so gonna rock that salmon! I have been on the fence about it for so long, ever since 49LDavis got hers. I just don't think I can pull it off. I love the color so much though. You're pictures and video (hoping for one) might put me over the edge. I'm just so afraid of color transfer on these lighter colored bags because I tend to use the long shoulder strap a lot and it hits me on the hip.



Salmon besides violet and baby pink, is the most beautiful, gentle pop of color- ever! I love it! You will not be sorry if you get one.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Salmon besides violet and baby pink, is the most beautiful, gentle pop of color- ever! I love it! You will not be sorry if you get one.




Now you have me thinking again....


----------



## Gilmoregirl

This is the part on the roller coaster when you start hearing that clicking as it starts up hill...


----------



## lovethatduck

Bobetta said:


> Yeah, Twoboyz, your Kingston bag is looking awesome! I had that bag in chestnut for a short period of time. And I really liked it a lot. But it wasn't the right time for me to have it. It's quite comfy, right?? Love your violet. It's a good bag. Enjoy it!! (And love your cute little ruffle top



Cute outfit, TB!

 I really wanted the violet clayton or kingston, 3 weeks ago when they weren't available at all! I found one in Reading at 50% off but decided to wait until clearance.  Where were they hoarding the violets?  Glad everyone who wants one is getting theirs at a bargain price.  

With a pink retro drawstring and baby pink zip flap foldover that are still waiting to "come out," the violet would be too much of a good thing.

Yours looks hot enough to melt a winter freeze!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> This is the part on the roller coaster when you start hearing that clicking as it starts up hill...




Yes it is. You hit it on the head.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Cute outfit, TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted the violet clayton or kingston, 3 weeks ago when they weren't available at all! I found one in Reading at 50% off but decided to wait until clearance.  Where were they hoarding the violets?  Glad everyone who wants one is getting theirs at a bargain price.
> 
> 
> 
> With a pink retro drawstring and baby pink zip flap foldover that are still waiting to "come out," the violet would be too much of a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yours looks hot enough to melt a winter freeze!




Thanks LTD! These violets are always popular on QVC. I wasn't expecting to find them at the outlets, but oh boy I'm glad I did! You've got some cuties there yourself. They've got to come out soon right?


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz, you look really nice! I love the logo lock shopper- pretty color combo, very classy! With this one and the patent black and white, you got some really classy pieces.


----------



## lovethatduck

Very nice tote! First time seeing the logo lock shopper. I like the distinctive detailing, so different from the shoppers I'm normally attracted to. It's casual yet chic at the same time. &#128525;

I find, also, that I'm really liking coated cotton--in the anniversary signature style, not so much in florals. I got the White Vanessa with black vachetta trim on the 4th of July weekend. The bag is now my everyday work horse, replacing my black patent large (humungous) shopper. 

I think your tote is "wavy"? Looks, to me,  similar to the Epi leather from LV. I'm gonna search for more views on line.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Twoboyz, you look really nice! I love the logo lock shopper- pretty color combo, very classy! With this one and the patent black and white, you got some really classy pieces.




Thanks Nebo! I was never a white bag kind of girl, but I'm officially converted!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Very nice tote! First time seeing the logo lock shopper. I like the distinctive detailing, so different from the shoppers I'm normally attracted to. It's casual yet chic at the same time. &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> I find, also, that I'm really liking coated cotton--in the anniversary signature style, not so much in florals. I got the White Vanessa with black vachetta trim on the 4th of July weekend. The bag is now my everyday work horse, replacing my black patent large (humungous) shopper.
> 
> 
> 
> I think your tote is "wavy"? Looks, to me,  similar to the Epi leather from LV. I'm gonna search for more views on line.




Thanks LTD! Yes it's the wavy leather. I could only find these on ILoveDooney when I was looking up the dimensions. They are cheaper at the outlet, $124. I'm really starting to like  totes, but I don't carry a lot, so this smaller size is perfect for me. 

The Vanessa is a really nice bag. Did you post pictures? I'm loving the coated cotton as well. I tried on the Vanessa and found it a little bit to big for me as an everyday bag, so I opted for the satchel. I'm loving that bag a lot.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks LTD! Yes it's the wavy leather. I could only find these on ILoveDooney when I was looking up the dimensions. They are cheaper at the outlet, $124. I'm really starting to like  totes, but I don't carry a lot, so this smaller size is perfect for me.
> 
> The Vanessa is a really nice bag. Did you post pictures? I'm loving the coated cotton as well. I tried on the Vanessa and found it a little bit to big for me as an everyday bag, so I opted for the satchel. I'm loving that bag a lot.




Ohhh come on twin... You can pull off the Vanessa! Trust me. I don't carry much either but I loooove having all that extra room.

I'm seriously considering selling all my small satchels and replacing with larger ones. I tried to carry my Toledo Satchel the other day and it felt so weird. I had it loaded up and everything. I thought... Tooooo small. It's crazy how these bags play tricks on ya.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ohhh come on twin... You can pull off the Vanessa! Trust me. I don't carry much either but I loooove having all that extra room.
> 
> I'm seriously considering selling all my small satchels and replacing with larger ones. I tried to carry my Toledo Satchel the other day and it felt so weird. I had it loaded up and everything. I thought... Tooooo small. It's crazy how these bags play tricks on ya.




Haha, thanks Twin!  I might have to go back and try that Vanessa again.  at least it's a lighter weight bag. I still shy away from the big ones because of the added weight. I tried out the regular size Flo satchel and it felt humongous to me. I think I'm still a little on the fence about the big bag. However for some reason a tote doesn't seem to bother me. 

If you're going to sell your small moss Flo, then maybe the ivy satchel is your best bet, since you prefer satchels. That is unless you think you'll get a lot of use out of the Smith.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Haha, thanks Twin!  I might have to go back and try that Vanessa again.  at least it's a lighter weight bag. I still shy away from the big ones because of the added weight. I tried out the regular size Flo satchel and it felt humongous to me. I think I'm still a little on the fence about the big bag. However for some reason a tote doesn't seem to bother me.
> 
> If you're going to sell your small moss Flo, then maybe the ivy satchel is your best bet, since you prefer satchels. That is unless you think you'll get a lot of use out of the Smith.




I totally feel you on the large satchel. Somedays I carry them and they fell ok then others it seems huge. &#128513;&#128513;. 

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing about the Ivy but I love the Moss color. 

That's why I'm ok the fence about the Smith, I'm really not a tote type of girl but I can't seem to get past that it's a good deal on it. 

Well, you'll know tomorrow if I post or don't post pics. &#128515;. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> I totally feel you on the large satchel. Somedays I carry them and they fell ok then others it seems huge. &#128513;&#128513;.
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing about the Ivy but I love the Moss color.
> 
> That's why I'm ok the fence about the Smith, I'm really not a tote type of girl but I can't seem to get past that it's a good deal on it.
> 
> Well, you'll know tomorrow if I post or don't post pics. &#128515;. Thanks for your help!



Hon, just wait it out and get the satchel in ivy from the warehouse. You already love them so much. Or start calling other outlets so you can have the description on it, too.

Im not gonna get another large satchel. I love the ocean blue, but only because of the color. The size Im not too crazy about. And if I ever put it on my shoulder, it starts opening up.. so its retired for trips and when I need more space. Double pocket is a bit smaller and perfect for me. Small satchel too, love the size.

You carry those regular ones so good, though.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Hon, just wait it out and get the satchel in ivy from the warehouse. You already love them so much. Or start calling other outlets so you can have the description on it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not gonna get another large satchel. I love the ocean blue, but only because of the color. The size Im not too crazy about. And if I ever put it on my shoulder, it starts opening up.. so its retired for trips and when I need more space. Double pocket is a bit smaller and perfect for me. Small satchel too, love the size.
> 
> 
> 
> You carry those regular ones so good, though.




Aurora had an ivy regular yesterday.  I think it was fairly smooth, but not as pristine as Pcan's salmon.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Hon, just wait it out and get the satchel in ivy from the warehouse. You already love them so much. Or start calling other outlets so you can have the description on it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not gonna get another large satchel. I love the ocean blue, but only because of the color. The size Im not too crazy about. And if I ever put it on my shoulder, it starts opening up.. so its retired for trips and when I need more space. Double pocket is a bit smaller and perfect for me. Small satchel too, love the size.
> 
> 
> 
> You carry those regular ones so good, though.




I think that's what I'm going to do because I'm really not a shoulder bag girl but the price got me. I think I will work towards the Ivy satchel, I just hate that I can't see it first if it comes from the warehouse. 

The double pocket is beautiful but it doesn't look or feel right on me. &#128533;&#128533;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Aurora had an ivy regular yesterday.  I think it was fairly smooth, but not as pristine as Pcan's salmon.




Humm... Was it in pretty good condition form what u can remember? Scratches, Etc


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Humm... Was it in pretty good condition form what u can remember? Scratches, Etc




I think it was pretty nice. I didn't look at it too closely because I already have Ivy small. I just picked it up to see the size. You might want to give them a call. They can describe it for you.


----------



## Nebo

I would just get on the phone with all the outlets until I found the one ivy I want. Good luck, hon.


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan, that bag looks great. It's such a fun and happy color. I love what you have her paired with for a fun pop of color. I imagine salmon will go with lots of colors and outfits.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Pcan, that bag looks great. It's such a fun and happy color. I love what you have her paired with for a fun pop of color. I imagine salmon will go with lots of colors and outfits.




Thanks TB!! If all else fails with a bag for a pop... Chose Black!!! &#128515;&#128515;. I agree... It's such a fun color.


----------



## Nebo

It is so pretty darling. Yes, salmon goes with a whole lot. I wear it with a light turquoise GAP jeans and  white tee, with a maxi that is navy with little pink  and white flowers on top and a jeans jacket. With jeans and various solid color T on top. 

Maxi queen


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> It is so pretty darling. Yes, salmon goes with a whole lot. I wear it with a light turquoise GAP jeans and  white tee, with a maxi that is navy with little pink  and white flowers on top and a jeans jacket. With jeans and various solid color T on top.
> 
> Maxi queen




Thank u sweetie! I'm finding that it's more versatile than my Ocean Blue. I bet she does look cute with jeans.  I can't wait To rock her this fall/winter with my sweaters and BOOTS!!! I'm a maxi and boot queen.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta, you rock the mod shots! It's great to have them all in one place. That aqua really pops on you. Match made in heaven.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta!!!! Girl, love the bags on you. That Aqua Flo took my breath away. I didn't know it came in Aqua. Gorgeous on you for adding.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Bobetta, you rock the mod shots! It's great to have them all in one place. That aqua really pops on you. Match made in heaven.







PcanTannedBty said:


> Bobetta!!!! Girl, love the bags on you. That Aqua Flo took my breath away. I didn't know it came in Aqua. Gorgeous on you for adding.




Thank you, Ladies!!
I posted these randomly before but it is helpful for anyone needing a mod "fix" to get it all in one place. Best idea ever, Pcan.  
And I think the Aqua was just starting to phase out when I got Dooney hooked. Because I was hunting down my "dream bag" and got interested in anything aqua. And when I finally made the decision to buy her - Reading outlet said it was the "last one." I always questioned that. The color is glorious but the leather never seemed "right." I dunno. Maybe it was a very molested floor model. Lol. Ewww. 
Thanks again! Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Thank you, Ladies!!
> I posted these randomly before but it is helpful for anyone needing a mod "fix" to get it all in one place. Best idea ever, Pcan.
> And I think the Aqua was just starting to phase out when I got Dooney hooked. Because I was hunting down my "dream bag" and got interested in anything aqua. And when I finally made the decision to buy her - Reading outlet said it was the "last one." I always questioned that. The color is glorious but the leather never seemed "right." I dunno. Maybe it was a very molested floor model. Lol. Ewww.
> Thanks again! Lol.




Lol... Lol... "Molested". Too funny. She took it well because she is beautiful. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Lol... "Molested". Too funny. She took it well because she is beautiful. [emoji2][emoji2]




Hahaha. She's a champ. Lol. But she's the softest Flo I have. All unique. Love them. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Di 623

Bobetta- love all your mod shots!! I especially love your sweater in the last pic!! Super cute!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Thank you, Ladies!!
> I posted these randomly before but it is helpful for anyone needing a mod "fix" to get it all in one place. Best idea ever, Pcan.
> And I think the Aqua was just starting to phase out when I got Dooney hooked. Because I was hunting down my "dream bag" and got interested in anything aqua. And when I finally made the decision to buy her - Reading outlet said it was the "last one." I always questioned that. The color is glorious but the leather never seemed "right." I dunno. Maybe it was a very molested floor model. Lol. Ewww.
> Thanks again! Lol.




Haha, I'm laughing too. I think she is beautiful because now she is loved. Lol. They are so different.


----------



## Bobetta

Di 623 said:


> Bobetta- love all your mod shots!! I especially love your sweater in the last pic!! Super cute!!




Thanks! I got that little sweater on clearance (Banana Republic, I think)  a few years back. And didn't wear it for the longest time. I couldn't make it work. Till the Taupe Flo Satchel came along.


----------



## Springer

Bobetta said:


> Thanks! I got that little sweater on clearance (Banana Republic, I think)  a few years back. And didn't wear it for the longest time. I couldn't make it work. Till the Taupe Flo Satchel came along.



That was a very helpful thing to do with all those mod shot pics you put up. I LOVE your aqua flo. Wish it wasn't a discontinued color!!! Think that's a big reason why I grabbed so many flos so close together; didn't want to miss out on the color being gone forever. Your pics look so nice!


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> It is so pretty darling. Yes, salmon goes with a whole lot. I wear it with a light turquoise GAP jeans and  white tee, with a maxi that is navy with little pink  and white flowers on top and a jeans jacket. With jeans and various solid color T on top.
> 
> Maxi queen



Your hobo you just put up in the mod shots looks so nice and like the perfect size. Your sunglasses are smokin'!!!! I love me a nice pair of aviators!


----------



## Twoboyz

Looks perfect on you Nebo! Love the color and size. I especially love the aviators. You look very chic!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo... love... gorgeous!


----------



## Nebo

Thank you ladies!! I have a very expensive pair of Trussardi sunglasses, that my mom got me before I left. But, noooo. I have to steal my husbands ( the one in the pictures), which were a very good ( cheap) buy  for him when he is driving ( Rocawear brand). He doesnt wear them usually. I have to get femme ones eventually! I like "borrowing" his and he likes fussing about it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Looks great on you Cate! It's the perfect everyday bag. I've been obsessing about the navy on QVC. I know it's a little different, but I like to watch the presentations.


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Looks great on you Cate! It's the perfect everyday bag. I've been obsessing about the navy on QVC. I know it's a little different, but I like to watch the presentations.


Thanks!  I was going to change into a Chestnut Coach bag today, but just couldn't do it yet!


----------



## Bobetta

Springer said:


> That was a very helpful thing to do with all those mod shot pics you put up. I LOVE your aqua flo. Wish it wasn't a discontinued color!!! Think that's a big reason why I grabbed so many flos so close together; didn't want to miss out on the color being gone forever. Your pics look so nice!




Thanks!! I know what you mean about the aqua being a discontinued color. Quite crummy. And besides grey shades, I'm a light blue fanatic. Bad timing on my part. Was just getting into Dooney world when the aqua was getting phased out. At least I got one. Lol. But thanks for liking the mod shots. I went through the whole thread last night. Missed seeing a lot of pics when they first debuted for some reason. Everyone looks awesome and rocks their Dooneys to the max. Love that. 
And I agree about snatching the colors up while we can. I'm realizing that if you really like a color, or style, sometimes waiting just won't work. It may never come.


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> Thank you ladies!! I have a very expensive pair of Trussardi sunglasses, that my mom got me before I left. But, noooo. I have to steal my husbands ( the one in the pictures), which were a very good ( cheap) buy  for him when he is driving ( Rocawear brand). He doesnt wear them usually. I have to get femme ones eventually! I like "borrowing" his and he likes fussing about it!




Yes! Nebo, I agree! You look awesome. And I liked the bag in your earlier pics but once you did the mod shots, then I really liked the bag. Totally brought it to life. Super cute and chic style.


----------



## Bobetta

CatePNW said:


> Thanks!  I was going to change into a Chestnut Coach bag today, but just couldn't do it yet!




Yeah, Cate, love the mod shots. And the bag looks great with both outfits. Especially the floral prints. Such a versatile and stylish bag. I think I want to get it in another color eventually. Love it in black, but that cranberry is beautiful.


----------



## Nebo

Bobetta and Cate- I thought I left a comment, maybe it was in my head. Anyway you both look gorgeous! B, Im so jelly over your aqua flo.. would you believe they dont have not even one in any of the freakin flo styles. Not a medium pocket, not a hobo, nooothing. You are so lucky to have it.

Cate, I love your style!


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> Bobetta and Cate- I thought I left a comment, maybe it was in my head. Anyway you both look gorgeous! B, Im so jelly over your aqua flo.. would you believe they dont have not even one in any of the freakin flo styles. Not a medium pocket, not a hobo, nooothing. You are so lucky to have it.
> 
> Cate, I love your style!




Thanks, Nebo!! When the SA told me it was the "last one," I didn't quite believe her. I ordered it anyway believing the hype. And I guess she was right. I've mentioned before that I wasn't crazy about her leather. She seemed too broken in and too mushy. Not sure why. And I even chatted with you about her very pebbled nature. You mentioned the Ocean Flo you had was too. But I guess in should be grateful I have any, as you've stated. Now getting my "dream" bag is even more further than ever. Lol. (That Dillen II Double Pocket Satchel in Aqua. Basically like Cate's bag in Aqua but all one color. Lol.)
And my other regret is that even though I love the Regular Flo style, I wish I had this Aqua in a Small or Mini. I'm learning that I like my core colors big and the fashion colors small. Hmmm. Random.


----------



## Nebo

Bobetta said:


> Thanks, Nebo!! When the SA told me it was the "last one," I didn't quite believe her. I ordered it anyway believing the hype. And I guess she was right. I've mentioned before that I wasn't crazy about her leather. She seemed too broken in and too mushy. Not sure why. And I even chatted with you about her very pebbled nature. You mentioned the Ocean Flo you had was too. But I guess in should be grateful I have any, as you've stated. Now getting my "dream" bag is even more further than ever. Lol. (That Dillen II Double Pocket Satchel in Aqua. Basically like Cate's bag in Aqua but all one color. Lol.)
> And my other regret is that even though I love the Regular Flo style, I wish I had this Aqua in a Small or Mini. I'm learning that I like my core colors big and the fashion colors small. Hmmm. Random.



Its not really random- about the sizes. My only pop is salmon in medium pocket. And when I was thinking about other fun colors, I kept going back to that style. It just suits it better, for me at least, and the way I wear them. 

Aqua looks really nice, but I get what you are referring to. My OB in reg flo is the same- too mushy, too broken in and it was brand new. That and the size being too big for me is the reason she is getting passed on.

I do hope you find your double  pocket satchel in aqua... one lady on the net has it on her blog and every time I search for Dooney satchel it pops up in images.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Thanks, Nebo!! When the SA told me it was the "last one," I didn't quite believe her. I ordered it anyway believing the hype. And I guess she was right. I've mentioned before that I wasn't crazy about her leather. She seemed too broken in and too mushy. Not sure why. And I even chatted with you about her very pebbled nature. You mentioned the Ocean Flo you had was too. But I guess in should be grateful I have any, as you've stated. Now getting my "dream" bag is even more further than ever. Lol. (That Dillen II Double Pocket Satchel in Aqua. Basically like Cate's bag in Aqua but all one color. Lol.)
> And my other regret is that even though I love the Regular Flo style, I wish I had this Aqua in a Small or Mini. I'm learning that I like my core colors big and the fashion colors small. Hmmm. Random.




I like your thought process about large Flo I'm classic and fashion In small. Humm... Makes perfect sense.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Cate love that dress


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta, your natural satchel looks great on you!  You're rockin' the new bags girl!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Bobetta, your natural satchel looks great on you!  You're rockin' the new bags girl!




Thank you!! She's intoxicating.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Late PNW... Love your mod shots of your Dillen/Pebbled Leather Satchel. Beautiful all year around color love it with your outfit too! &#128515;&#128515;

And Bobetta... Pleaseeeee STOP with your natural Flo. You are killing me!!!


----------



## CatePNW

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cate love that dress


Thanks, that dress is so comfy I wish I had more of them!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Looks great on you Cate! It's the perfect everyday bag. I've been obsessing about the navy on QVC. I know it's a little different, but I like to watch the presentations.





Bobetta said:


> Yeah, Cate, love the mod shots. And the bag looks great with both outfits. Especially the floral prints. Such a versatile and stylish bag. I think I want to get it in another color eventually. Love it in black, but that cranberry is beautiful.





Nebo said:


> Bobetta and Cate- I thought I left a comment, maybe it was in my head. Anyway you both look gorgeous! B, Im so jelly over your aqua flo.. would you believe they dont have not even one in any of the freakin flo styles. Not a medium pocket, not a hobo, nooothing. You are so lucky to have it.
> 
> Cate, I love your style!


Thanks, everyone!  And Nebo, I do that all the time, wondering if I left a comment. I often read on the app while in bed and then think I must reply to this later, since I hate typing too much on the tablet.  I will then feel like I've responded to things, when I really haven't, except in my head....LOL!


----------



## Bobetta

CatePNW said:


> Thanks, everyone!  And Nebo, I do that all the time, wondering if I left a comment. I often read on the app while in bed and then think I must reply to this later, since I hate typing too much on the tablet.  I will then feel like I've responded to things, when I really haven't, except in my head....LOL!




Haha. I do that too. Any day now, I'm sure I'll be leaving a double message to something. I lose track easily. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Late PNW... Love your mod shots of your Dillen/Pebbled Leather Satchel. Beautiful all year around color love it with your outfit too! [emoji2][emoji2]
> 
> And Bobetta... Pleaseeeee STOP with your natural Flo. You are killing me!!!




Lol. I can't. I'm loving her. I didn't think I would. How did I bypass her for so long? Quality "Dooneyistas" get her. Like, I don't know if she'll get as many ooohs and aaahs as like my Mini Salmon (people love her size and color. Of course) or my Aqua anything. But she's so grounded and classic. I've become a fan. I think I will snuggle her in bed tonight. lol. (And NOT drool on her. Omg. Never mind. Too scary of a thought. Lol.)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Lol. I can't. I'm loving her. I didn't think I would. How did I bypass her for so long? Quality "Dooneyistas" get her. Like, I don't know if she'll get as many ooohs and aaahs as like my Mini Salmon (people love her size and color. Of course) or my Aqua anything. But she's so grounded and classic. I've become a fan. I think I will snuggle her in bed tonight. lol. (And NOT drool on her. Omg. Never mind. Too scary of a thought. Lol.)




Lol, Lol.. Drool??? What's a little drool to a Florentine??? 

She is gorgeous!! A classic color is next on my list of the Clayton. I still think she is a WOW factor in a different way. I live the satchel in Natural.  I loving my Clayton! I think I say that with every new bag, huh? Lol...


----------



## CatePNW

PcanTannedBty said:


> Late PNW... Love your mod shots of your Dillen/Pebbled Leather Satchel. Beautiful all year around color love it with your outfit too! &#128515;&#128515;



Thanks!  I just subscribed to your youtube channel and a few others.  As if I need another online obsession...LOL!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Thanks!  I just subscribed to your youtube channel and a few others.  As if I need another online obsession...LOL!




Lol... What's one more obsession gonna hurt??? Thanks for subscribing to my channel. Be sure to get caught up on all the vids. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Thanks!  I just subscribed to your youtube channel and a few others.  As if I need another online obsession...LOL!



Funny you should say that.  That's all I do.  I jump between TPF and youtube all the time.  What's TV?  Lol.  But when Chicago Fire comes back on I'll have to make a little time.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Funny you should say that.  That's all I do.  I jump between TPF and youtube all the time.  What's TV?  Lol.  But when Chicago Fire comes back on I'll have to make a little time.




Lol. Me too!!! I have my iPad looking at videos and my phone in hand TPF'ing. Lol. I'm very coordinated when it comes to YouTube and the Forum.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol. Me too!!! I have my iPad looking at videos and my phone in hand TPF'ing. Lol. I'm very coordinated when it comes to YouTube and the Forum.



I totally do the same. Sometimes I have my laptop paused on netflix, QVC on the TV (with volume turned down), youtube on my ipad, and TPF on my phone.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Hey, being this dedicated to handbags requires serious multitasking abilities. We gots skills! Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I totally do the same. Sometimes I have my laptop paused on netflix, QVC on the TV (with volume turned down), youtube on my ipad, and TPF on my phone.




LMBO!!! I love it!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Hey, being this dedicated to handbags requires serious multitasking abilities. We gots skills! Lol




Lol... Yes, we do!!! Serious!! And don't talk to me or ask me what I'm doing when I'm "multitasking" or you will get a nasty dumb look. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

:giggles:





PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Yes, we do!!! Serious!! And don't talk to me or ask me what I'm doing when I'm "multitasking" or you will get a nasty dumb look. Lol



:giggles:


----------



## Nebo

Nutsforcoach- beautiful bag! I love the color!


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> Nutsforcoach- beautiful bag! I love the color!


I agree!  I was hoping she would come over here to post her Dooney's.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach... Welcome!!!
I'm a Die hard Dooneynista, but sometimes cheat and go over to the MK and Coach forums and see ALL of your beautiful MK mod shots. What a frickin collection you have. 

I love this Zip Zip on you and the color is so pretty. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nutsforcoach, love the zip zip on you! It's the perfect size. Thanks for showing us how she looks on.


----------



## Twoboyz

Looking pretty in your flowy floral top and miss Taupe, Nebo! Your cute little girl next to you completes the look.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Looking pretty in your flowy floral top and miss Taupe, Nebo! Your cute little girl next to you completes the look.



Thank you, darling! You always put a smile on my face with your kind posts.


----------



## Dooneyista2

Twoboyz said:


> Looking pretty in your flowy floral top and miss Taupe, Nebo! Your cute little girl next to you completes the look.


I agree! I have definitely made a couple of outlet calls because of your mod shots. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## Nebo

Dooneyista2 said:


> I agree! I have definitely made a couple of outlet calls because of your mod shots. Thanks so much for posting.



That is so sweet of you! And welcome!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Nutsforcoach- beautiful bag! I love the color!





CatePNW said:


> I agree!  I was hoping she would come over here to post her Dooney's.





PcanTannedBty said:


> NutsAboutCoach... Welcome!!!
> I'm a Die hard Dooneynista, but sometimes cheat and go over to the MK and Coach forums and see ALL of your beautiful MK mod shots. What a frickin collection you have.
> 
> I love this Zip Zip on you and the color is so pretty. Thanks for sharing!!





Twoboyz said:


> Nutsforcoach, love the zip zip on you! It's the perfect size. Thanks for showing us how she looks on.



I am so sorry y'all!  I just now came to this thread and saw everyone's comments! 

Thanks so much for the kind words, it's so nice to share with others who feel the same way about bags as I do.  Y'all are so good for my ego.  I need that on the days when I'm feeling old and fat, lol. 

Thanks again!! :urock:


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta you look so sophisticated in that outfit with miss grey Chelsea. I love the whole look.  The kiss lock purse is one if my favorites and it looks great with the bag!


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Thank you, darling! You always put a smile on my face with your kind posts.



You are one stylish woman! 

And your doggie is adorable!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo - I love your taupe Flo.  I didn't realize the taupe was so dark - I really like it - and Flo looks great on you too.




Bobetta - Love the Chelsea Shopper tote on you - that's a great color.


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> Thank you, darling! You always put a smile on my face with your kind posts.




I agree! Love the whole combo and your Small Taupe is sooo pretty. It looks so much richer than mine. Love the shot.


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Nebo - I love your taupe Flo.  I didn't realize the taupe was so dark - I really like it - and Flo looks great on you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobetta - Love the Chelsea Shopper tote on you - that's a great color.




Thanks so much! I wore grey head to toe. Had to bring her out today.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Bobetta you look so sophisticated in that outfit with miss grey Chelsea. I love the whole look.  The kiss lock purse is one if my favorites and it looks great with the bag!




Thanks!! I had a grey sweater that went over the dress too. Grey, grey, grey. Lol. Grey. Love grey. (And light blue of course!)
But thanks do much. It made the bag more grey, right? And love the little wallet. I know why you like them so.


----------



## Dooneyista2

Bobetta said:


> Thanks!! I had a grey sweater that went over the dress too. Grey, grey, grey. Lol. Grey. Love grey. (And light blue of course!)
> But thanks do much. It made the bag more grey, right? And love the little wallet. I know why you like them so.


Great mod shot Bobetta! I've been itching to wear mine, but I'm trying to wait until it gets a little colder because I feel like it will turn into my everyday bag. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Nebo

Bobetta, very nice! Queen of matchy matchy and it works  hehehe, I have been doing the same lately. Blue on blue on blue. Olive, on olive, on olive. LOL.


Thank you ladies for the kind comments.

I just think my taupe already has some patina to it. They do get it quicker with conditioning.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach.... Girlfriend, I love your outfit, the bag and the charm matches to a T... So fun and cute. The Zip Zip is nice in Bubble Gum. Not to bright but bright enough.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach, you look great with your bubble gum zip zip satchel. It's such a pretty color and you sure can rock it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> Thanks so much! I wore grey head to toe. Had to bring her out today.





It definitely works for you.  Love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> NutsAboutCoach.... Girlfriend, I love your outfit, the bag and the charm matches to a T... So fun and cute. The Zip Zip is nice in Bubble Gum. Not to bright but bright enough.





Thank you!  I love how well the butterfly fob goes with Miss Bubble Gum.  (Another $1.00 clearance fob from Wal-Mart). 



Twoboyz said:


> NutsAboutCoach, you look great with your bubble gum zip zip satchel. It's such a pretty color and you sure can rock it!





Thank you!! Y'all are so good for my ego!


----------



## Nebo

NAC, so pretty! Love how you paired it with the shirt via fob


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo...(mod shot)!!! Guurl, I want that bag!!! I love the Clayton. Some people think it's a heavy bag. I don't think it's any heavier than any of the other large bags like the Reg Flo, etc. It's a lot of leather, so I would expect it to be a tad heavy.


----------



## Nebo

I did not notice any weight to it! I was too busy OMGoshing with my friend over it! We were just swooning and cooing around it! She is actually ordering the Ivy Clayton today! I cant even think about it until I come back from Europe.

But, Im kinda second guessing of going with the red one in Clayton. Im thinking of doing the small satchel in red ( less money) and just do a nice color in Clayton- orange maybe?


----------



## Nebo

The SA didnt know nothing about some of the Dooney leathers - toledo and new saffiano. She said for the new saffiano that it was not leather. I did politely correct her. She was a really nice older lady, so she said that she has been listening to us talking about all the leathers and models, how come we know so much, do we work for Dooney, lol. I sad, nooo, there is this place online...


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> The SA didnt know nothing about some of the Dooney leathers - toledo and new saffiano. She said for the new saffiano that it was not leather. I did politely correct her. She was a really nice older lady, so she said that she has been listening to us talking about all the leathers and models, how come we know so much, do we work for Dooney, lol. I sad, nooo, there is this place online...




Nebo, you look great with that gray Clayton! That color just looks great with everything. 
I was surprised too on one of my first visits to Macy's to look at Dooney's. I talked to one of the SA's and felt like I was giving her information about the bags. Funny.


----------



## CatePNW

Love all the new updates in the mod thread.  The grey/grey/grey on Bobetta is awesome!  

NAC the butterfly fob is adorable and your entire look is great.

Nebo, nice mirror shot!  Sounds like the SA was nice, but I know the SA at my Macy's doesn't know much about the lines either.  Even at my Coach boutique in the mall the SAs don't know much about their line.  I will often say "ooh, is this the so and so bag?", and they go for the tag and then try and read the abbreviation....LOL!  You'd think in the boutiques, with all the bags being hundreds of dollars, they would train them better.  Coach doesn't have that many bags in those stores!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> Love all the new updates in the mod thread.  The grey/grey/grey on Bobetta is awesome!
> 
> NAC the butterfly fob is adorable and your entire look is great.
> 
> Nebo, nice mirror shot!  Sounds like the SA was nice, but I know the SA at my Macy's doesn't know much about the lines either.  Even at my Coach boutique in the mall the SAs don't know much about their line.  I will often say "ooh, is this the so and so bag?", and they go for the tag and then try and read the abbreviation....LOL!  You'd think in the boutiques, with all the bags being hundreds of dollars, they would train them better.  Coach doesn't have that many bags in those stores!



Omg I know! I had to stop going to our FP Coach store... I would go in asking about a style and they would look at me like I had 3 heads. Then they would tell me to try to department stores. What's the point of Coach having a store with only 5 styles?? Or they'd say "we can order it for you and you can pick it up in a week" and I'd say "I can go home and order it any have it at my door in 5 days" lol

I never understood their marketing. Thankfully for me the Macy's in the same mall is like a handbag Disneyland... I'll be going there Sunday


----------



## Twoboyz

I feel like a luxury good boutique should have trained expert SA's. I also think a high end department store should also have knowledgeable SA's. Service is part of what you're paying for.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I feel like a luxury good boutique should have trained expert SA's. I also think a high end department store should also have knowledgeable SA's. Service is part of what you're paying for.



I agree. I don't care if you're selling sponges or handbags... you should know your product


----------



## Nebo

I  completely agree.  Even if you get some formal training about the new line, take the incentive and read about it, try it, smell it, whatever. That way when you talk about it to a potential customer ( and some of the are snooty), you can give them the proper info and come across as somebody trustworthy and knowledgeable.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Stazerd!!! That is one GORGEOUS satchel! Congrats!


----------



## Nebo

S, beautiful ocean blue satchel! She looks really smooth. Even your little tzu baby approves


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> I  completely agree.  Even if you get some formal training about the new line, take the incentive and read about it, try it, smell it, whatever. That way when you talk about it to a potential customer ( and some of the are snooty), you can give them the proper info and come across as somebody trustworthy and knowledgeable.



Yes, they should be proactive and learn more about their line!  Heck, I'm new to Dooney and I think I already know more than the good SA at my Macy's!


----------



## CatePNW

Stazerd - Love the new Flo ocean satchel! So that's a small, looks like a good size to me!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> Stazerd - Love the new Flo ocean satchel! So that's a small, looks like a good size to me!



Cate, what Dooney bag do you have? I have a mini, maybe if we have twin bags I could take some comparison pics for you so you can judge size. I only have the mini so I can't compare it to the small. I can do a "what's in my bag" pic tomorrow


----------



## Stazerd

Nebo said:


> S, beautiful ocean blue satchel! She looks really smooth. Even your little tzu baby approves



My little guy is just rolling his eyes at me i think!


----------



## Twoboyz

Stazerd said:


> My little guy is just rolling his eyes at me i think!




Uh oh, You're already getting flack from a loved one. It's only the beginning...  Lol
Love the bag on you! You carry her very well. I can't wait to see the next ones.


----------



## CatePNW

Gilmoregirl said:


> Cate, what Dooney bag do you have? I have a mini, maybe if we have twin bags I could take some comparison pics for you so you can judge size. I only have the mini so I can't compare it to the small. I can do a "what's in my bag" pic tomorrow



This is my only Dooney so far, the Dillen 2 Double Pocket Satchel, totally different shape from those Flos!  






Stazerd said:


> My little guy is just rolling his eyes at me i think!



Haha, I forgot to mention that, I cracked up at his expression in your pic!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> This is my only Dooney so far, the Dillen 2 Double Pocket Satchel, totally different shape from those Flos!
> 
> View attachment 2749344



That's right! I couldn't remember which one you had. I think i have that bag in pink... I'll have to closet dive. I'll try to get some pics today of my mini lavender flo.

Bobetta also has pics in the Mods of her and her mini.


----------



## Bobetta

CatePNW said:


> This is my only Dooney so far, the Dillen 2 Double Pocket Satchel, totally different shape from those Flos!
> 
> View attachment 2749344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I forgot to mention that, I cracked up at his expression in your pic!







Gilmoregirl said:


> That's right! I couldn't remember which one you had. I think i have that bag in pink... I'll have to closet dive. I'll try to get some pics today of my mini lavender flo.
> 
> Bobetta also has pics in the Mods of her and her mini.




Hey, Cate, 
which ones are you contemplating? I have all three sizes and a similar bag to your Double Pocket Satchel. I have it in black but the logo is in a different spot. I think mine is low and yours is higher. My new "dream bag" is coming. I think that's exactly like yours just a different color. I can do comparison pics with my current black bag or when my new bag arrives by Tuesday.


----------



## CatePNW

Gilmoregirl said:


> That's right! I couldn't remember which one you had. I think i have that bag in pink... I'll have to closet dive. I'll try to get some pics today of my mini lavender flo.
> 
> Bobetta also has pics in the Mods of her and her mini.



Oh, please don't go to any trouble like a closet dive!  I will look in the mod thread again when I need a reference.  I can't believe I just read that NAC got a small Bone Flo at Macy's today!  Macy's in my only store here that carries Dooney and they don't have the good stuff since I've been looking!  Oh well, it's nice to have something to be excited about finding in person someday.....LOL!


----------



## CatePNW

Bobetta said:


> Hey, Cate,
> which ones are you contemplating? I have all three sizes and a similar bag to your Double Pocket Satchel. I have it in black but the logo is in a different spot. I think mine is low and yours is higher. My new "dream bag" is coming. I think that's exactly like yours just a different color. I can do comparison pics with my current black bag or when my new bag arrives by Tuesday.



Ok, if it's no trouble for you!  I'm not contemplating a particular Flo, but I haven't seen any of them in person to really know the true size.  Like the mini looks like a normal size bag, but I have never been able to hold one and see how wide and how easy that top zipper opens so I can get in there.  And the regular seems so large to me, but it looks good on the mod shots I see.  I just go nuts not knowing yet....LOL!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I have the mini Flo satchel in several colors.   It's a decent sized handbag.  The top zip isn't a problem for me,  although I'm not putting a tablet or reader inside.  But the handbag has enough length and depth to hold 3 sets of keys, a wallet, a cosmetic case, a cell phone, pair of glasses, and a lipstick holder.   No room for a book or anything else.  Only real 'downside' to the mini Flo satchel,  in my opinion is the handles are short.... can be carried in the hand,  but not easily over the arm.  I never use the shoulder strap.


The small Flo satchel is larger, but heavier.  That is why I bought most of my colors in the mini.  The mini is a good medium sized bag visually and with the wide bottom,  it holds a lot.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Oh, please don't go to any trouble like a closet dive!  I will look in the mod thread again when I need a reference.  *I can't believe I just read that NAC got a small Bone Flo at Macy's today*!  Macy's in my only store here that carries Dooney and they don't have the good stuff since I've been looking!  Oh well, it's nice to have something to be excited about finding in person someday.....LOL!


 
Cate, I can't believe it either, lol!  My local Dillards doesn't have any Flos, Clayton, or any of the bags I wanted to look at in person.  They have pebbled hobos and the zip zip satchels.  

I was so excited when I walked in to Macys and saw what they had.  I saw the Clayton too, but I'm not sure the opening would be big enough for me.  Plus I was focused on the Flo today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Starzed, I LOVE your Ocean Flo!  I'll have to come look at your picture, and others to hold me over until mine arrives.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Stazard... &#127880;&#127882;&#127881; Congrats on your first Dooney!!&#127880;&#127882;&#127881;. Great choice with the Small Flo in Ocean. It's such a beautiful color. I have the larger one and it's one of my favs. &#128515;&#128515;. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cate, I can't believe it either, lol!  My local Dillards doesn't have any Flos, Clayton, or any of the bags I wanted to look at in person.  They have pebbled hobos and the zip zip satchels.
> 
> I was so excited when I walked in to Macys and saw what they had.  I saw the Clayton too, but I'm not sure the opening would be big enough for me.  Plus I was focused on the Flo today.



Yeah, I bet you were pretty excited!  You just never know what you're going to find, and if you don't go look, you won't find it!  That's why I check my Macy's often, just in case something nice appears!


----------



## Nebo

NAC, you look good. Dont call yourself chubby, you are so not! The bag looks really pretty on you!


----------



## Nebo

Oh, and I shorten the strap by a whole lot with a leather puncher tool- make some extra holes.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Nebo said:


> NAC, you look good. Dont call yourself chubby, you are so not! The bag looks really pretty on you!




I posted this on the mod thread but then saw no comments, so just wanted to say it here in case it gets deleted. You are not chubby and your bag is beautiful


----------



## Twoboyz

NAC, I love your mods with your new bone Flo satchel. You are not chubby and I think the bag is a great size on you. I'm getting the feeling this is the first of many more Flo's to come.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> NAC, you look good. Dont call yourself chubby, you are so not! The bag looks really pretty on you!


 


Twoboyz said:


> NAC, I love your mods with your new bone Flo satchel. You are not chubby and I think the bag is a great size on you. I'm getting the feeling this is the first of many more Flo's to come.


 
Awww, thanks, Nebo and Twoboyz!  Y'all are so good for my ego. 

And yes, I may now have a bit of a Flo obsession.  That's how I always do it.  I always go overboard on everything, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta, you are beautiful in aqua today, rockin' your new aqua pocket satchel and aqua shirt. Love the whole outfit and the pop of color the aqua adds.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Bobetta, you are beautiful in aqua today, rockin' your new aqua pocket satchel and aqua shirt. Love the whole outfit and the pop of color the aqua adds.




Thanks! Maybe I should post one or two in the Mod thread. Lol. I posted it in the thread for the bag. You're so cute. Thanks so much! I figured when I wear her with something else, I'll post it there. Dunno. Hmm.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Accessorygirl2, Love your medium dillen satchel with your outfit.  The combo of the bag/trim color is really sharp looking.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Thanks! Maybe I should post one or two in the Mod thread. Lol. I posted it in the thread for the bag. You're so cute. Thanks so much! I figured when I wear her with something else, I'll post it there. Dunno. Hmm.




Oops! I thought I was in the mod thread when I saw your pictures. Hahaha! I guess I have the "don't post comments or you'll get in trouble" drilled into my head that anytime I see a mod shot, I automatically restrain myself and come here. Lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Oops! I thought I was in the mod thread when I saw your pictures. Hahaha! I guess I have the "don't post comments or you'll get in trouble" drilled into my head that anytime I see a mod shot, I automatically restrain myself and come here. Lol



Better safe than sorry!  Lol I can't tell you how many times I type up a comment and have to back out of it to double check which thread I am in lol


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Oops! I thought I was in the mod thread when I saw your pictures. Hahaha! I guess I have the "don't post comments or you'll get in trouble" drilled into my head that anytime I see a mod shot, I automatically restrain myself and come here. Lol




You're so funny. I do that, too!! I have to double check before I post. Haha. It was a mod shot session. Can't blame ya.  Lol.


----------



## accessorygirl2

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Accessorygirl2, Love your medium dillen satchel with your outfit.  The combo of the bag/trim color is really sharp looking.




Thanks! I see you are loving bone Flo, looks great on you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

accessorygirl2 said:


> Thanks! I see you are loving bone Flo, looks great on you!




Love, love... She looks great on you!!! The contrast is lovely!


----------



## Nebo

Ac.Girl, love your outfit. Bag looks beautiful with it.


----------



## Twoboyz

AG, love your outfit and love that bag! You definitely can't go wrong on a rainy day with her


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

accessorygirl2 said:


> Thanks! I see you are loving bone Flo, looks great on you!


 
Thank you!  It is definitely love!


----------



## Springer

Accessorygirl, I LOVE that black dillen satchel!!!! That would have been the ultimate black handbag for me. The leather is beautiful in the dillen and that tan trim sets it off! I have the one just like yours only mine is cobalt.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Springer said:


> Accessorygirl, I LOVE that black dillen satchel!!!! That would have been the ultimate black handbag for me. The leather is beautiful in the dillen and that tan trim sets it off! I have the one just like yours only mine is cobalt.




Thank you! I bet cobalt is stunning. I got this one last month when i love dooney advertised it and I'm so glad I did. It seemed too basic but it's wonderfully versatile.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

accessorygirl2 said:


> Thank you! I bet cobalt is stunning. I got this one last month when i love dooney advertised it and I'm so glad I did. It seemed too basic but it's wonderfully versatile.





Accessorygirl2, I love this bag on you. 


So much so, I ordered one from ILD and it's being delivered tomorrow!  I decided to try a Dillen bag and for the price I was sold.  Can't wait to get mine.  I can see this bag going with so many outfits.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AG... Love your outfit today with your Dillen bag. I love the look of the trim. &#128525;


----------



## Twoboyz

Cute outfit! I love that bag for fall and winter, AG. I think the equestrian styling is perfect for boots. Mine will be coming out soon too.


----------



## Stazerd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Accessorygirl2, I love this bag on you.
> 
> 
> So much so, I ordered one from ILD and it's being delivered tomorrow!  I decided to try a Dillen bag and for the price I was sold.  Can't wait to get mine.  I can see this bag going with so many outfits.



I'll need to see this NAC, I like what you like almost all the time!  What color did you order?


----------



## CatePNW

accessorygirl2 said:


> Thank you! I bet cobalt is stunning. I got this one last month when i love dooney advertised it and I'm so glad I did. It seemed too basic but it's wonderfully versatile.



That bag looks great on you  Funny, but I predict several new reveals of this soon!  I've had it in my cart at I Love Dooney for weeks now, along with a 1975 Satchel, while I build up my Amazon gift card balance.  I really really like both bags, but haven't been able to push the order button yet.  Probably because I have not seen them IRL.  I know they would both be a great bag and work as a neutral.  I now have enough for the Signature Satchel, but now I may decide to just get the Dillen 2.


----------



## accessorygirl2

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Accessorygirl2, I love this bag on you.
> 
> 
> So much so, I ordered one from ILD and it's being delivered tomorrow!  I decided to try a Dillen bag and for the price I was sold.  Can't wait to get mine.  I can see this bag going with so many outfits.




Yay, I'm so happy to have finally enabled someone...score!!! You will love it! Please post your thoughts when you receive it. &#128092;&#127881;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Stazerd said:


> I'll need to see this NAC, I like what you like almost all the time!  What color did you order?





It's out for delivery today, and I can't wait to see it IRL.  I ordered the same color - the Medium Dillen in Black with the Tan trim. 


I'm not sure how I will like the size, but for the price I was willing to take a chance.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

accessorygirl2 said:


> Yay, I'm so happy to have finally enabled someone...score!!! You will love it! Please post your thoughts when you receive it. &#128092;&#127881;





I sure will!  It's out for delivery today - yay!! Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nuts... Love Miss Ocean with your black today. I love Ocean against black and white. You look beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nuts... Love Miss Ocean with your black today. I love Ocean against black and white. You look beautiful!







Thank you!!  Y'all are so good for my ego.  Makes my day!


----------



## Twoboyz

NAC, your ocean looks beautiful and great on you. The small is the perfect size.


----------



## Twoboyz

That Violet looks great on you NAC! You really were the small flo well


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> NAC, your ocean looks beautiful and great on you. The small is the perfect size.





Twoboyz said:


> That Violet looks great on you NAC! You really were the small flo well





Thank you so much!  I think the small is the right size for me.  Plenty of room for everything I carry.


Thanks to all the lovely enablers on this forum, I am having a blast growing my Flo family, lol.  Such fun!!


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you so much!  I think the small is the right size for me.  Plenty of room for everything I carry.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the lovely enablers on this forum, I am having a blast growing my Flo family, lol.  Such fun!!



First of all the bag is perfect! It looks so awesome and has inspired me to change into mine.
Second, that phone case is a PERFECT compliment to your new bag!!!


----------



## Nebo

NAC, you look so pretty! I love how you paired the bag with you phone case, and just subtly tied it in with your shirt. Love it!


----------



## Ahiko

Would anyone happen to have mod shots of their large Camilla purses? I can't decide between the Sabrina and Camilla!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> First of all the bag is perfect! It looks so awesome and has inspired me to change into mine.
> Second, that phone case is a PERFECT compliment to your new bag!!!





Thanks, Springer!  I'm happy to inspire you since your beautiful pictures inspired me to order Miss Violet in the first place, lol.  



Nebo said:


> NAC, you look so pretty! I love how you paired the bag with you phone case, and just subtly tied it in with your shirt. Love it!





Thanks, Nebo!!  Sometimes I get it right, lol


----------



## Twoboyz

NAC, your outfit with the ivy domed buckle satchel is spot on! You look great and the bag looks great on you.  I also love you phone case.  It made me scroll back up to look at what phone cases you had because I said how come I didn't notice that before? I love how you switch out your phone cases almost like you switch your bags.


----------



## MaryBel

NAC, 


OMG, Do I see a starry night phone case?
I love starry night! My favorite painting ever!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> NAC, your outfit with the ivy domed buckle satchel is spot on! You look great and the bag looks great on you.  I also love you phone case.  It made me scroll back up to look at what phone cases you had because I said how come I didn't notice that before? I love how you switch out your phone cases almost like you switch your bags.




How sweet, thank you! We just got new phones yesterday so I have to build up my phone case collection again.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> NAC,
> 
> 
> OMG, Do I see a starry night phone case?
> I love starry night! My favorite painting ever!




It is, but it's the Doctor Who version. I'm a total DW geek.


----------



## Twoboyz

Love your small taupe Flo Accessorygirl! She looks great on you. Cute outfit too


----------



## Nebo

We are twins on the small taupe. I see yours hasnt started smiling just yet Thats how my ivy is, she is in training. NAC, beautiful outfit and I also love the phone case pairings


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach... Love, love, love the Med Dillen Satchel. Crazy as it may sound, it's a black bag but it really brightens up your outfit. Black with Sierra trim is one of my fav combos. I have this one in taupe and it's one of my favs.  

On another note. I'm beginning to have doubts about your screen name. You're gonna have to change it to include Dooney somehow. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> We are twins on the small taupe. I see yours hasnt started smiling just yet Thats how my ivy is, she is in training. _*NAC, beautiful outfit and I also love the phone case pairings *_


_
_


Thank you, Nebo!! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> NutsAboutCoach... Love, love, love the Med Dillen Satchel. Crazy as it may sound, it's a black bag but it really brightens up your outfit. Black with Sierra trim is one of my fav combos. I have this one in taupe and it's one of my favs.
> 
> On another note. I'm beginning to have doubts about your screen name. You're gonna have to change it to include Dooney somehow. &#128515;&#128515;





Thanks so much, PTB!  I wasn't sure about the size of this medium Dillen, but so far it's working.  Overall, I think I prefer the size of the small Flo, so if I do get another Dillen, I want to get the small size.  But it's good to have at least one in the larger size. 


That is so true about my screen name.  I have no idea if you can edit your name without have to create a whole new account - which I don't want to do.  But I may have to look at adding something somewhere else -  good idea!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> NutsAboutCoach... Love, love, love the Med Dillen Satchel. Crazy as it may sound, it's a black bag but it really brightens up your outfit. Black with Sierra trim is one of my fav combos. I have this one in taupe and it's one of my favs.
> 
> On another note. I'm beginning to have doubts about your screen name. *You're gonna have to change it to include Dooney somehow. &#128515;&#128515;*





LOL!  Thanks to your suggestion - I have edited my info a bout to include Dooney - Excellent idea!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> [/U][/B]
> [/I]
> 
> 
> Thank you, Nebo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, PTB!  I wasn't sure about the size of this medium Dillen, but so far it's working.  Overall, I think I prefer the size of the small Flo, so if I do get another Dillen, I want to get the small size.  But it's good to have at least one in the larger size.
> 
> 
> That is so true about my screen name.  I have no idea if you can edit your name without have to create a whole new account - which I don't want to do.  But I may have to look at adding something somewhere else -  good idea!




I actually think the medium looks great on you. It doesn't look overwhelming. If I'm not mistaken, it's the same size as the Regular Flo satchel. Lots of ladies here love the small Flo. I do too but I've gotten a taste for the large, so now I'm hooked. &#128515;&#128515;. 

I was joking about the screen name. I know you can't edit it. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL!  Thanks to your suggestion - I have edited my info a bout to include Dooney - Excellent idea!!



   Excellent!   And your new avatar looks great.


----------



## Springer

NAC, that black dillen satchel is awesome!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> I actually think the medium looks great on you. It doesn't look overwhelming. If I'm not mistaken, it's the same size as the Regular Flo satchel. Lots of ladies here love the small Flo. I do too but I've gotten a taste for the large, so now I'm hooked. &#128515;&#128515;.
> 
> I was joking about the screen name. I know you can't edit it. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;.




Width wise, the large Flo and the medium Dillen seem to be same as my Medium Candaces, but I like having the different sizes - lots of choices - I like that.


LOL - you were joking, but it was a good idea.  I like how I changed the line below my screen name to include NutsAboutDooneyToo!, spreading the love, lol. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Excellent!   And your new avatar looks great.





Thanks!  I was due for an avatar change.  It had been awhile.  And I thought Violet Flo would look good, lol.





Springer said:


> NAC, that black dillen satchel is awesome!





Thanks, Springer!  I really like the pebbling on the dillen leather.


----------



## Twoboyz

You look great in your black dillen satchel NAC! Love the black with the honey trim.


----------



## Twoboyz

NAC, I love the Aqua In pebbled leather. In fact all the colors are so vibrant, but this one is especially beautiful. That small Lexington looks great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> You look great in your black dillen satchel NAC! Love the black with the honey trim.




Sorry, I didn't see you his before. Thanks so much!  I really like that contrast too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> NAC, I love the Aqua In pebbled leather. In fact all the colors are so vibrant, but this one is especially beautiful. That small Lexington looks great on you!




Thank you!!  This is my favorite color.


----------



## Twoboyz

NAC, miss Bone Flo just pops your outfit! Bright and cheery yet classic. Happy Monday


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NAC... I LOOOVE Miss Bone! Looks great with your outfit. You make me want to pull mine out. &#128513;&#128513;.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> NAC, miss Bone Flo just pops your outfit! Bright and cheery yet classic. Happy Monday





Thanks!!  I was going for contrast today - I liked how Miss Bone looked against the black.



PcanTannedBty said:


> NAC... I LOOOVE Miss Bone! Looks great with your outfit. You make me want to pull mine out. &#128513;&#128513;.





Thanks!  Since I am always enabled by the wonderful pictures in this forum, I'm tickled that I can do the same for others, lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

Collegechic, the houndstooth shopper looks great on you. Are you planning to add it to your collection?


----------



## msmiscl

Thankyou for all the mod shots everybody! It really helped to see how it looks in person.

Nebo, LOVE the twist strap hobo and the Black/White Chelsea shopper on you. Just perfect for everyday chic look 

Twoboyz, that violet kingston looks sooo good on you! Too bad I can't really pull off with pink/violet colors , but it looks so fabulous on you. 

Bobetta, I can see why you were on "aqua crazy train" for a while , the color suits you really well! 

Stazerd and accessorygirl2, your dogs are SOOOO CUTE!! (beautiful bags btw )

NutsAboutCoach, pairing your phone case with your bag color, nicely done! And all your flo satchels look so perfect and smoooooth


----------



## Twoboyz

msmiscl said:


> Thankyou for all the mod shots everybody! It really helped to see how it looks in person.
> 
> Nebo, LOVE the twist strap hobo and the Black/White Chelsea shopper on you. Just perfect for everyday chic look
> 
> Twoboyz, that violet kingston looks sooo good on you! Too bad I can't really pull off with pink/violet colors , but it looks so fabulous on you.
> 
> Bobetta, I can see why you were on "aqua crazy train" for a while , the color suits you really well!
> 
> Stazerd and accessorygirl2, your dogs are SOOOO CUTE!! (beautiful bags btw )
> 
> NutsAboutCoach, pairing your phone case with your bag color, nicely done! And they all your flo satchels look so perfect and smoooooth




Thanks Msmiscl!! I didn't think I could pull it off either, but I loved the color too much so I had to make it work. Lol! Usually I like to blend in rather than stand out, but there is just something about this bag that makes me wear it with pride.


----------



## Nebo

msmiscl said:


> Thankyou for all the mod shots everybody! It really helped to see how it looks in person.
> 
> Nebo, LOVE the twist strap hobo and the Black/White Chelsea shopper on you. Just perfect for everyday chic look
> 
> :



Thank you so much!



Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Msmiscl!! I didn't think I could pull it off either, but I loved the color too much so I had to make it work. Lol! Usually I like to blend in rather than stand out, but there is just something about this bag that makes me wear it with pride.




TB, those last mod shots- OMG!  You look hot! I love the bag, outfit, everything to the nail color. Im sporting the same shade- very dark berry color.


----------



## CatePNW

All the mod pics are great!

TB, that siggy hobo looks great on you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TB... Love the Gretchen on you. Perfect size and soo cute with what you have on.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TB, those last mod shots- OMG!  You look hot! I love the bag, outfit, everything to the nail color. Im sporting the same shade- very dark berry color.




Thanks Nebo! I've been going natural with my nails lately so this dark red color was a nice change. I'm really liking it


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> All the mod pics are great!
> 
> TB, that siggy hobo looks great on you.




Thanks Cate


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB... Love the Gretchen on you. Perfect size and soo cute with what you have on.




Thanks Pcan. I find it goes with pretty much everything.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TB, love your mod shots with the siggy hobo!  Looks great on you! You're making me add this one to my wish list, lol.


----------



## collegechic

Twoboyz said:


> Collegechic, the houndstooth shopper looks great on you. Are you planning to add it to your collection?


Yes! I wanted the blue but the store didn't have it in stock. Also I saw the Carley online after but would like to see it in person before I decide. i did love the size of the shopper though


----------



## collegechic

The hobo looks so great on you! I usually don't like logos but it looks great on that bag


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TB, love your mod shots with the siggy hobo!  Looks great on you! You're making me add this one to my wish list, lol.




Thank you NAC! It's on sale until the end of this week! . It's actually softening up nicely. 

Your Ocean looks great on you! Love your phone case with it.


----------



## Twoboyz

collegechic said:


> The hobo looks so great on you! I usually don't like logos but it looks great on that bag




Hi Collegechic, if this comment was meant for me, thank you very much!  I appreciate the nice comments. It really is a great hobo.


----------



## hopi

TB,
You do look great.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> TB,
> You do look great.




Thanks Hopi  I so appreciate the kind words.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you NAC! It's on sale until the end of this week! . It's actually softening up nicely.
> 
> *Your Ocean looks great on you! Love your phone case with it.*





Thanks, TB!  I am so in love with the color of this bag.  But then it's blue.  They had me at blue lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Loving your look all decked out in Apple green NAC! So cute


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Loving your look all decked out in Apple green NAC! So cute




Thanks!  It's such a cheerful color!


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan you look great with miss taupe Dillen satchel! Love your fun dress. You look great!


----------



## Twoboyz

NAC the Aqua pebbled leather domed satchel is stunning. Dooney does Aqua so well. She looks great on you.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> NAC the Aqua pebbled leather domed satchel is stunning. Dooney does Aqua so well. She looks great on you.





Thank you!!  I was inspired by seeing mod shots here on this forum (Bobetta), and since aqua/turquoise/teal and anything in the blue family is my favorite - I had to have her.


----------



## Twoboyz

GG your Crimson side pocket hobo looks great on you. Love the color especially with your outfit. It's a great contrast. Nice mod shots.


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you!!  I was inspired by seeing mod shots here on this forum (Bobetta), and since aqua/turquoise/teal and anything in the blue family is my favorite - I had to have her.




Aww. Thanks. I'm so happy I was able to add fuel to the want.  
And love your mod shots!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> GG your Crimson side pocket hobo looks great on you. Love the color especially with your outfit. It's a great contrast. Nice mod shots.



Thanks TB!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> Aww. Thanks. I'm so happy I was able to add fuel to the want.
> And love your mod shots!





You are so welcome!  I am definitely a person who is helped by seeing mod shots by others.  I think it really shows how a bag will work.  So much better than any stock pictures.


And thank you for the compliment - so sweet!


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan, you're at the outlet?! How fun! All the bags look great on you. You look so ladylike with the zip zips. I think they look good on you.  love the Bristol too. The black is in my wish list after seeing it on QVC last weekend. I might need to get there on Monday. You know how I feel about the ostrich chelsea.....love. Did you get anything?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Pcan, you're at the outlet?! How fun! All the bags look great on you. You look so ladylike with the zip zips. I think they look good on you.  love the Bristol too. The black is on my wish list after seeing it on QVC last weekend. I might need to get there on Monday. You know how I feel about the ostrich chelsea.....love. Did you get anything?




Thank you TB!!! 

No, I was at a dept store. I'm a bit burned out from the outlets but will be headed there this weekend to see if they have the Breast Cancer keychains. I've been leaving empty handed lately cause nothing stands out at me lately. I alllllmost got the Violet Clayton but was so confused. It was $215 so my little brain said "Pcan, you can put a little more with it and get a classic color Clay. I still can't get into the Zip Zip. Feels really small. &#128533;. The Bristol had a good feel to it. 

No, I didn't get anything. &#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you TB!!!
> 
> No, I was at a dept store. I'm a bit burned out from the outlets but will be headed there this weekend to see if they have the Breast Cancer keychains. I've been leaving empty handed lately cause nothing stands out at me lately. I alllllmost got the Violet Clayton but was so confused. It was $215 so my little brain said "Pcan, you can put a little more with it and get a classic color Clay. I still can't get into the Zip Zip. Feels really small. &#128533;. The Bristol had a good feel to it.
> 
> No, I didn't get anything. &#128563;&#128563;




Oh well, it's good to have some willpower. I'm learning as I go. Lol. 
Right now with the sale you can get a classic color for not much more than that. That's why I think I need to get my perfect black bag, but I'm so undecided on a style! Believe it or not I've been on outlet burnout before. It's so fun to wait a little while for them to get new stock, but it's so hard to stay away.  have fun this weekend. Maybe you can pick up a classic color flo at 30/20.


----------



## duckiesforme

Twoboyz, I love you jacket and the nubuck shopper together perfect, just perfect. could you tell me how tall you are? I'm considering the Tustua (sp) I can't remember how to spell this at this moment to save my life) and was wondering if it will be too big for me. I'm 5' 4".


----------



## Twoboyz

duckiesforme said:


> Twoboyz, I love you jacket and the nubuck shopper together perfect, just perfect. could you tell me how tall you are? I'm considering the Tustua (sp) I can't remember how to spell this at this moment to save my life) and was wondering if it will be too big for me. I'm 5' 4".




Thanks Duckies! I'm 5'5", but 5'6" with the boots I was wearing. I have to take every inch I can get. Lol. I think you'll be fine with the Tessuta with your height. The Chelsea is a great bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My bad. Wrong thread.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TB... I love the Nubuk and the jacket. They are the perfect combo together. I'm glad the jacket was the perfect fit.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB... I love the Nubuk and the jacket. They are the perfect combo together. I'm glad the jacket was the perfect fit.




Thanks Pcan.   It's funny, you're on the beach wearing maxi dresses and I'm wearing jackets and boots. No it's not really funny....it's sad  I want more summer.....


----------



## HarliRexx

Lovely fall outfit twoboyz! That nubuk Chelsea is just gorge!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

HarliRexx said:


> Lovely fall outfit twoboyz! That nubuk Chelsea is just gorge!!!!




Thanks H!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz - I love your outfit and Chelsea looks great on you!  You look ready for Fall - I am so jealous and ready for fall down her


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBetty - Thank you for all the mod shots - it helps so much to see the bags on a real person.  And not just a stock photo. 


All of the bags look great on you too!


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you TB!!!
> 
> No, I was at a dept store. I'm a bit burned out from the outlets but will be headed there this weekend to see if they have the Breast Cancer keychains. I've been leaving empty handed lately cause nothing stands out at me lately. I alllllmost got the Violet Clayton but was so confused. It was $215 so my little brain said "Pcan, you can put a little more with it and get a classic color Clay. I still can't get into the Zip Zip. Feels really small. [emoji53]. The Bristol had a good feel to it.
> 
> No, I didn't get anything. [emoji15][emoji15]




Loved the mod shots! As always. And you said that Zip Zip was Smoke? The lighting made it look like the Dark Grey. Super cute either way. I returned my Smoke. I feel ok with the decision. Always hard to let any Dooney go but can't keep 'em all. So they say. Lol. And my wallet. Ha. 
And I loved that Natural Bristol. Saw a few bags at Macy's the other night. All scratched up. Shameful. But easily restorable. I couldn't enjoy my visit with the nice sales rep chatting me up. But just as well. Kept my visit short. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Pcan, you're at the outlet?! How fun! All the bags look great on you. You look so ladylike with the zip zips. I think they look good on you.  love the Bristol too. The black is in my wish list after seeing it on QVC last weekend. I might need to get there on Monday. You know how I feel about the ostrich chelsea.....love. Did you get anything?




Twoboyz, loved your mod shots too! And that suede jacket is a hit!! I debated on grabbing one. Still debating that choice after seeing your cute pic. And you made a great choice in color. And that Nubuk bag - no words! Glorious. Lol. 
And I was admiring the Bristol in black the other day at Macy's. Super chic. I like it a lot.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> PcanTannedBetty - Thank you for all the mod shots - it helps so much to see the bags on a real person.  And not just a stock photo.
> 
> 
> All of the bags look great on you too!




Thank you girlfriend!! Yeah, some of the I mod, are not necessarily bags I would get for myself but if I hear talk about a certain bag, I'll try it on for you all. Plus, it's fun!! U surprise myself sometimes after seeing it on the body, especially if it's a bag I've never considered.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Loved the mod shots! As always. And you said that Zip Zip was Smoke? The lighting made it look like the Dark Grey. Super cute either way. I returned my Smoke. I feel ok with the decision. Always hard to let any Dooney go but can't keep 'em all. So they say. Lol. And my wallet. Ha.
> And I loved that Natural Bristol. Saw a few bags at Macy's the other night. All scratched up. Shameful. But easily restorable. I couldn't enjoy my visit with the nice sales rep chatting me up. But just as well. Kept my visit short. Lol.




Thanks girly!!! It may have been Dark Grey. And yes, the Bristols there were all scratches up as well. I can't see how people pay full price for those even if they are restorable. 

And yes, sometimes a talkative rep is good because it saves the pockets. &#128513;


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Twoboyz - I love your outfit and Chelsea looks great on you!  You look ready for Fall - I am so jealous and ready for fall down her




Thank you NAC! It's bittersweet because I love boots, but I love warm weather too.  I
Don't think I'm ready to give up the sandals yet.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Twoboyz, loved your mod shots too! And that suede jacket is a hit!! I debated on grabbing one. Still debating that choice after seeing your cute pic. And you made a great choice in color. And that Nubuk bag - no words! Glorious. Lol.
> And I was admiring the Bristol in black the other day at Macy's. Super chic. I like it a lot.




Thanks B! I I am in love with the color! I might need a gray one tongi with my new black Bristol that I'm getting on Monday. Lol! Honestly I'm torn between the black Bristol and the black Clayton. I'll prob go with Bristol because it's more my size as an everyday bag. We'll see....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!! Yeah, some of the I mod, are not necessarily bags I would get for myself but if I hear talk about a certain bag, I'll try it on for you all. Plus, it's fun!! U surprise myself sometimes after seeing it on the body, especially if it's a bag I've never considered.





^^^^THIS is why I love mod shots.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks B! I I am in love with the color! I might need a gray one tongi with my new black Bristol that I'm getting on Monday. Lol! Honestly I'm torn between the black Bristol and the black Clayton. I'll prob go with Bristol because it's more my size as an everyday bag. We'll see....




You know I would love the gray. I think that was my temptation. But I was strong. Maybe I shouldn't have been. Lol. 
I can see the struggle between the black Bristol or Clayton. I loved the Kingston in black and they had similar looks. But as an everyday bag? I would lean towards the Bristol too. I used my Pebble Dome Satchel a lot this summer. And I think the Bristol is a tad bit bigger and comfy to carry. Tough choice. Always is. 
(And I loved your boots too. Forgot to mention that. Lol.)


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> You know I would love the gray. I think that was my temptation. But I was strong. Maybe I shouldn't have been. Lol.
> I can see the struggle between the black Bristol or Clayton. I loved the Kingston in black and they had similar looks. But as an everyday bag? I would lean towards the Bristol too. I used my Pebble Dome Satchel a lot this summer. And I think the Bristol is a tad bit bigger and comfy to carry. Tough choice. Always is.
> (And I loved your boots too. Forgot to mention that. Lol.)




Thank you! They are so comfy! Bear Traps from last years Black Friday frenzy. Sis and I had a good time shopping for them. I'm with you. I think it will end up being Bristol. Hopefully nothing else will catch my eye and convince me that it should go home with me too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks B! I I am in love with the color! I might need a gray one tongi with my new black Bristol that I'm getting on Monday. Lol! Honestly I'm torn between the black Bristol and the black Clayton. I'll prob go with Bristol because it's more my size as an everyday bag. We'll see....




Two great bag choices for a black bag. The Bristol is a very nice everyday size but THAT CLAYTON!!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; You can't go wrong with either one. I'm excited to see what you choose.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Pcan.   It's funny, you're on the beach wearing maxi dresses and I'm wearing jackets and boots. No it's not really funny....it's sad  I want more summer.....



I want to wear boots and a coat.  Waggghhh.  But when it starts snowing I want no part in that.


----------



## Twoboyz

RebeccaJ said:


> I want to wear boots and a coat.  Waggghhh.  But when it starts snowing I want no part in that.




Me neither! I can't say it out loud at home because DS is a snowboarder and lives for the snow


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Two great bag choices for a black bag. The Bristol is a very nice everyday size but THAT CLAYTON!!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; You can't go wrong with either one. I'm excited to see what you choose.




Thanks PTB! I know you have mad love for Miss Clayton


----------



## Twoboyz

Looking good with Ms Black Dillen satchel NAC! I love this classic Dooney color combo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Looking good with Ms Black Dillen satchel NAC! I love this classic Dooney color combo.



Thanks!!  It was supposed to be a nasty, rainy day so I didn't want to take any of the Flos or other leather bags out today.  But right now the sun is shining, so go figure, lol.


----------



## Nebo

Beautiful bags and looks ladies. Pcan thank you for different  bag style pictures.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags and looks ladies. Pcan thank you for different  bag style pictures.




&#128076;&#128076;.... The things I'll do for my Dooneynistas. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NAC... Love the Dillen in Black. Sooo classic Dooney


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> NAC... Love the Dillen in Black. Sooo classic Dooney



Thanks!!  Your Taupe Dillen Satchel is on my wish list.


----------



## Twoboyz

Wow NAC!  To say that Violet satchel is s PPP of color is an understatement!!  You look great. Love the outfit.


----------



## Springer

NAC, that outfit paired with your violet flo is a wonderful look! A nice look with a POP of color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Wow NAC!  To say that Violet satchel is s PPP of color is an understatement!!  You look great. Love the outfit.





Springer said:


> NAC, that outfit paired with your violet flo is a wonderful look! A nice look with a POP of color!





Thank you so much, Twoboyz and Springer!  How sweet - y'all have made my day!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NAC... Loooove Miss Violet. It's really making me want that Violet Clayton. I may have to hit the outlet this weekend. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> NAC... Loooove Miss Violet. It's really making me want that Violet Clayton. I may have to hit the outlet this weekend. &#128513;&#128513;





Thanks PTB!!  Considering how much I've been enabled by everyone's gorgeous bags - including yours - I'm happy to enable someone else, lol.


I can't wait to hear about what you find at the outlet.


----------



## Twoboyz

NAC, your double pocket satchel looks great on you. I love the slim profile of this bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> NAC, your double pocket satchel looks great on you. I love the slim profile of this bag.


 
Thanks!!  It was so easy to carry - definitely a good bag for running around on the weekends.


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan, you look amazing in that outfit with Miss Rouge Toledo! I love the whole look.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Pcan, you look amazing in that outfit with Miss Rouge Toledo! I love the whole look.




Xoxo TB! &#128515;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PTB, your Rouge Satchel is gorgeous - pairing it with white and gray was perfect!  You look beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> PTB, your Rouge Satchel is gorgeous - pairing it with white and gray was perfect!  You look beautiful!




Thanks girly!!! I hadn't carried it in awhile, so had to find something to pair her with.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girly!!! I hadn't carried it in awhile, so had to find something to pair her with.




Ooooh, girl! You rocked that bag....And that gray/white is right up my alley! Looking fab!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Ooooh, girl! You rocked that bag....And that gray/white is right up my alley! Looking fab!!




Lol... Thank you girlfriend! I had so much fun carrying her.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo, the Bailey bag looks like it was made for you! You're going to be styling in the navy at Christmas time. You look so pretty  I really like how the Bailey looks on. I bet it looks really nice once the handles patina a little.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I agree. Nebo, Bailey looks great on you. I just looked at these at TJMaxx. They had them for $99


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Nebo, the Bailey bag looks like it was made for you! You're going to be styling in the navy at Christmas time. You look so pretty  I really like how the Bailey looks on. I bet it looks really nice once the handles patina a little.


 Thank you, my darling! So sweet of you. I think navy with the vachetta trimthat has a patina, will look amazing.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> I agree. Nebo, Bailey looks great on you. I just looked at these at TJMaxx. They had them for $99



Thank you, dear! I cant wait to have it!


----------



## handbagnovice

Love all of the mod shots ladies! You all look great with your bags. Having fun with Dooney!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Love that Bristol NACl! Beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Love that Bristol NACl! Beautiful!


 

Thanks TB!!  Even though I already had Ocean Blue Flo, which is very similar in color, I couldn't pass up the deal on this Bristol.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Now I want that Bristol too. My list grows.  Just beautiful.  Enjoy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Rstar... Love your mod shot! Looks like mama still got her groove. &#128515;&#128515;. Such a nice color and she looks great on you.

Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## Allieandalf

Rstar, nice bag! And congrats on the baby!


----------



## Twoboyz

Rstar, love your mod shot and I love the bag! I love the chain detail and the color. I would say you have your groove my friend. Hope all is well with your baby and motherhood.


----------



## Rstar

Thank you pcantanbedbty, Allieandalf,and twoboys!! The chain detailing is sturdy and amber saffiano seems indestructible. I really also love the fanned size of the bag, its very trendy for a Dooney.


----------



## Twoboyz

beyondtheoldme, your mod shots are great! You and Vanessa look beautiful! I love that color and the slight sheen in he bag.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Twoboyz said:


> beyondtheoldme, your mod shots are great! You and Vanessa look beautiful! I love that color and the slight sheen in he bag.




Thanks Twoboyz!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Handbagsforme: Thank you for your nice comment on the mod shot thread.


----------



## handbags4me

Twoboyz said:


> Handbagsforme: Thank you for your nice comment on the mod shot thread.



  haha..oops.  It's nice to see a real-life pic of the Lockwood.  Sometimes the stock photos just don't capture the color/materials well.


----------



## Twoboyz

handbags4me said:


> haha..oops.  It's nice to see a real-life pic of the Lockwood.  Sometimes the stock photos just don't capture the color/materials well.




I have a black mark on my profile for doing that too many times.  Oops is right! Lol. It's a really nice bag. I love the dark brown smooth leather on it too. I think I just decided I wanted something more carefree. Nubuk can be iffy.


----------



## Nebo

Tb, you look great. Where did you get that awesome sweater? I love your jewelry as well. Lockwoods are nice. Both colors look like they could be easily matched with different outfits. I like the gray a bit more, I think.


----------



## seton

i was just gonna say the same thing: TB, love ur cardigan and rings.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Tb, you look great. Where did you get that awesome sweater? I love your jewelry as well. Lockwoods are nice. Both colors look like they could be easily matched with different outfits. I like the gray a bit more, I think.





seton said:


> i was just gonna say the same thing: TB, love ur cardigan and rings.



Thanks Nebo and Seton!  The sweather is the brand Rough Hewn.  I think I got it last year at Carson Pierre Scott around Christmas time.  It's very thick and woolly so it's a bit itchy, but it worked as my coat today in the 37 degrees that it was here.  The rings I believe are from Jewelry Television and I've had them for awhile too.  Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Beyondtheoldme:  I love the Vanessa on you!  So pretty!

Twoboyz:  Love the Lockwoods, but I really love your sweater!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beyondtheoldme:  I love the Vanessa on you!  So pretty!
> 
> Twoboyz:  Love the Lockwoods, but I really love your sweater!!




Thanks NAC! I hardly ever wear this sweater, but I think I will more often now!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Beyondtheoldme,.. Loving the mod shot girlfriend!! You know I LOOOVE me some Clayton's. Is it Chestnut??? I'm waiting on Natural.


----------



## Twoboyz

Beyondtheoldme, Clayton looks perfect on you! You look so cute in your mod shots.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beyondtheoldme,.. Loving the mod shot girlfriend!! You know I LOOOVE me some Clayton's. Is it Chestnut??? I'm waiting on Natural.




You have a great eye; it is chestnut! I can't wait to see the natural. I know it's going to be breathtaking.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Twoboyz said:


> Beyondtheoldme, Clayton looks perfect on you! You look so cute in your mod shots.




Thanks Twoboyz! I love this bag. Still trying to get the hang of these mod shots.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beyondtheoldme:  I love the Vanessa on you!  So pretty!
> 
> Twoboyz:  Love the Lockwoods, but I really love your sweater!!




Thanks NAC!


----------



## Twoboyz

Annpan, that sea foam patent zip zip is so pretty! I love that color and it really pops against your black outfit.


----------



## annpan23

Twoboyz said:


> Annpan, that sea foam patent zip zip is so pretty! I love that color and it really pops against your black outfit.



Thank you, Twoboyz! Love carrying her...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Annpan... Wow!!! Your Seafoam zip zip Is gorgeous. Looks stunning against your black outfit.


----------



## annpan23

PcanTannedBty said:


> Annpan... Wow!!! Your Seafoam zip zip Is gorgeous. Looks stunning against your black outfit.



Thank you, PcanTannedBty!  She's my cheery bag...


----------



## Twoboyz

Southernbelle, I love the small lexington.  That small Lexington is so cute and in pink it's even cuter!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Southerbelle... She looks good on u. Perfect pop of color.


----------



## Twoboyz

GatorGirl, love the Sutton Hampshire tote on you! It really looks nice. It doesn't look like it sticks out as much as it did on the Q presentation because it's looking like it is a bit more flexible than it originally looked. I really like it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> GatorGirl, love the Sutton Hampshire tote on you! It really looks nice. It doesn't look like it sticks out as much as it did on the Q presentation because it's looking like it is a bit more flexible than it originally looked. I really like it.




Oh and it's cute with your boots and your whole outfit. Love your avatar too.


----------



## hopi

GG 
Love the peek a boo lace, great boots ,
Hampshire looks perfect with them.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

GatorGirl... The Sutton looks great on you. She a large bag. Perfect for shopping. She looks comfy on the shoulder too. Does she stay on pretty good?


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> GatorGirl... The Sutton looks great on you. She a large bag. Perfect for shopping. She looks comfy on the shoulder too. Does she stay on pretty good?



Occasionally, she slides, but not often enough to be annoying.  I am in love with this bag.  She is large and comfy






hopi said:


> GG
> Love the peek a boo lace, great boots ,
> Hampshire looks perfect with them.




Thanks Hopi!




Twoboyz said:


> Oh and it's cute with your boots and your whole outfit. Love your avatar too.




Thank you!  When I found the pic online, I had to have it.  It describes me perfectly






Twoboyz said:


> GatorGirl, love the Sutton Hampshire tote on you! It really looks nice. It doesn't look like it sticks out as much as it did on the Q presentation because it's looking like it is a bit more flexible than it originally looked. I really like it.



She has a good sized base, but it doesn't stick out like it did.  It is very flexible, and comfortable to carry.  I had her on all day


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz, I LOVE your Crimson Flo!  She looks great on you!  Another one added to my wish list, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Twoboyz, I LOVE your Crimson Flo!  She looks great on you!  Another one added to my wish list, lol.




Thanks NAC! They've been popping up a lot in as is on the Q. There's is one there now. Also there is a red! That's on your list as well isn't it?  Just a little friendly enable for a friend.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks NAC! They've been popping up a lot in as is on the Q. There's is one there now. Also there is a red! That's on your list as well isn't it?  Just a little friendly enable for a friend.....


 

Ohhhh, off to look!  I haven't been on the Q yet this morning.....

Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ohhhh, off to look!  I haven't been on the Q yet this morning.....
> 
> Thanks!




Good luck!


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan...that red Logo Lock Hobo....like it was made for you.  I think that says it all! Gorgeous, I love it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Pcan...that red Logo Lock Hobo....like it was made for you.  I think that says it all! Gorgeous, I love it.




Thank you TB!!! I'm leaning towards the black now but of course it's out if stock. I've eyeing the black/black Clayton but it seems to hard to me. It's a huge black bag.  I think I'll settle for the Marine Clayton and get black in another bag, like the Logo Lock. Decision, decisions. I have one one week of my bag ban. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you TB!!! I'm leaning towards the black now but of course it's out if stock. I've eyeing the black/black Clayton but it seems to hard to me. It's a huge black bag.  I think I'll settle for the Marine Clayton and get black in another bag, like the Logo Lock. Decision, decisions. I have one one week of my bag ban. &#128513;&#128513;



I think the logo lock is a good choice.  Or I also love my black saffiano hobo bag from the outlet and I think it's on ILD.com. It might be cheaper at the outlet.  It's just a nice sleek black bag with a beautiful logo and that key chain looks perfect on it as a charm.  It's not as big as the logo lock hobo so it might not be big enough for your liking though.  It's nice and light too. I think it's more comfortable to carry than the logo lock hobo. The sale might be over in a week at the outlets.  Isn't the 50% off sale over on 12/31?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan:* I have the black Clayton and it's beautiful,  but I suspect the black logo lock is also beautiful.  They are very different bags.... one drapey and smooshy leather and the other all structure and tailoring.  What I have noticed with any of the Florentine handbags is that the quality of the specific piece of leather makes a big difference.  My black Clayton is smooth and has a sheen,  it's really stunning and sophisticated.  But I've seen lots of black Florentine that is highly pebbled or matte finish... and it just doesn't have the same elegance, especially in the Clayton.  The same is probably true for a lot of the colors, but I think the darker the color the more difference it makes, especially in larger handbags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz:*  I think you are right,  the 50% off sale at the outlets ends 12/31/14.  But the 50% off sale at the Dooney retail boutiques goes thru the end of January,  if they have any stock left till then.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz:*  I think you are right,  the 50% off sale at the outlets ends 12/31/14.  But the 50% off sale at the Dooney retail boutiques goes thru the end of January,  if they have any stock left till then.




Thanks LJ, that's good to know. If an item is shipable we can find it there for another month. I never think to order from there because I live near an outlet and they seem to have the best deals. However 50% off at the boutique is the same as the outlet.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Pcan:* I have the black Clayton and it's beautiful,  but I suspect the black logo lock is also beautiful.  They are very different bags.... one drapey and smooshy leather and the other all structure and tailoring.  What I have noticed with any of the Florentine handbags is that the quality of the specific piece of leather makes a big difference.  My black Clayton is smooth and has a sheen,  it's really stunning and sophisticated.  But I've seen lots of black Florentine that is highly pebbled or matte finish... and it just doesn't have the same elegance, especially in the Clayton.  The same is probably true for a lot of the colors, but I think the darker the color the more difference it makes, especially in larger handbags.




I would have to agree!!! The Clayton is stunning in black. I was just afraid it's too much bag in such a dark color. I just saw it at the outlet today and I love it but they only had the floor model and it was scratched up and pebbled. I too think that Clayton's look best with smooth leather, especially the darker colors. Ok, you've convinced me. I'm calling my outlets to hold one when they get a smooth one with a slight patina. Thanks for the input girlfriend.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz*:  hope you find what you are looking for.   Just remember items ordered from the retail boutique 50% off sale are final sale... whether they ship them or you are in the store as I was.  But you can always ask them to look over the bag you want, describe it's condition to you, and specifically ask about the things you want them to check.  Then you can make a more educated decision.  I work with Maria and Alex in the retail boutique at the Westchester in White Plains, NY.   They are both great and very customer service oriented.


If you really want something,  call sooner rather than later because the style, colors, and stock of the items in the sale grouping is limited.   I don't know if they will get more stock or if more items will be added over the next month.  You can always call back later in January,  but if you miss something that was there now,  it might be gone.


Happy hunting.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan:*  I don't think the black Clayton is too much black,  but I do think the Clayton is too heavy,  no matter what the color.  So I can't explain why I own 3 of them (black, grey, ocean) except that they are a perfect style for me and I love how they look.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Pcan:*  I don't think the black Clayton is too much black,  but I do think the Clayton is too heavy,  no matter what the color.  So I can't explain why I own 3 of them (black, grey, ocean) except that they are a perfect style for me and I love how they look.




Lol... I honestly don't think they are that heavy. Not much more than the Reg Flo. Maybe because I love them so much. Ahhh, that grey! I just wish they made a darker grey. I'm looking for that perfect grey bag. They are the perfect bag for me too. Wish I could have one in every color. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_Pixie,  the Sutton Hampshire looks great on you. I love your photo. It looks like one of those "celebrity caught in action" photos. 

I was watching Jarusha Couture's youtube vlog video yesterday and her mom bought a bag that had similar straps to the Sutton. It was gray leather and it had a double strap with the buckles on each side. I don't remember hearing the brand mentioned but I thought it was interesting.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Glitter_Pixie,  the Sutton Hampshire looks great on you. I love your photo. It looks like one of those "celebrity caught in action" photos.



Ha, ha! Glad you like it. I asked my DH to take the photo. He's going to have to get used to it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ha, ha! Glad you like it. I asked my DH to take the photo. He's going to have to get used to it!



Haha, that's cute.  :giggles:


----------



## immigratty

sorry so extra late with the following comments



Twoboyz said:


> Small Florentine Satchel in the color Crimson. Love this color!
> 
> View attachment 2842301
> 
> View attachment 2842302



those boots and that bag O-M-G [from ur post 12/25]



PcanTannedBty said:


> Bag: Logo Lock Hobo
> Color: Red
> 
> This bag is exclusive to QVC.
> 
> Approximate measurements: 17"W x 12"H x 5"D with an 8" strap drop; weighs 2 lbs, 4 oz; Coin purse 6"W x 5"H x 1"D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2844128
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2844129



very nice, now the Logo lock was one of those things that don't jump out atcha like flo and alto, but seeing it on, very nice, I may have to give this bag a chance



Glitter_pixie said:


> Saffino Hobo, black.
> 
> View attachment 2860309
> View attachment 2860310



very nice, love this bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_Pixie: the Saffiano hobo looks like it was made for you. Perfect size and it just looks great. Cute outfit. This bag is the best to carry!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

*You ladies look so nice modeling your Dooneys! It's great to get to see different outfits and colors!*


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Glitter_Pixie: the Saffiano hobo looks like it was made for you. Perfect size and it just looks great. Cute outfit. This bag is the best to carry!




Thank you, TBz! I was thinking the same thing...how it's the perfect size and looks so good. I have a lovely, lovely Gucci hobo that I'm mulling over whether to keep (it's so lux) but this DooneyB Hobo is not going anywhere but my shoulder!


----------



## seton

*Glitter* - love all the outdoor action shots. Please keep them coming. In LC, too!

*2B* - thx for the model shots. What an elegant bag!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz, LOVE your new bag!  That is such an unusual shape and it looks like a great size too.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> *Glitter* - love all the outdoor action shots. Please keep them coming. In LC, too!
> 
> *2B* - thx for the model shots. What an elegant bag!




Thanks Seton and you're welcome


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Twoboyz, LOVE your new bag!  That is such an unusual shape and it looks like a great size too.




Thanks Cate! It truly is a great size.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> I LOVE IT!!! Did you get it from the outlet today?




Hi Immigratty, I hope you see this here.  I've already been reminded too many times by the moderators on the no comments threads 

Thank you so much! Yes, I found her at the outlet yesterday. I am in love with this bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitterpixie: Thanks for the very kind comments on my mod shots with my Alto Emilia.


----------



## Rstar

Two boys your bag is so beautiful that alto in chestnut is a work of art, it belongs in a museum. I love how you wore it crossbody or over the shoulder. Just beautiful


----------



## Twoboyz

Rstar said:


> Two boys your bag is so beautiful that alto in chestnut is a work of art, it belongs in a museum. I love how you wore it crossbody or over the shoulder. Just beautiful




Thanks Rstar! That's what I feel like too, and I'm afraid to wear it! Lol!


----------



## zinacef

Twoboyz-  love your Alto, thank you for doing mod pics on emilia, been wondering how it actually looks in real person pose, if that even makes sense. Too expensive though hope this will be in outlets when we visit Orlando on march!


----------



## Twoboyz

zinacef said:


> Twoboyz-  love your Alto, thank you for doing mod pics on emilia, been wondering how it actually looks in real person pose, if that even makes sense. Too expensive though hope this will be in outlets when we visit Orlando on march!




Thanks zinacef! It's hit or miss with the outlets really. They seem to be sprinkled in them now. I know when I got mine in Aurora, there was another one in Rehoboth Beach, DE. They are 50% off. You can always call and do a phone order. If they don't have one, they'll check where they are for you. Always make sure to ask the condition of the bag because this one was final sale. Good luck


----------



## zinacef

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks zinacef! It's hit or miss with the outlets really. They seem to be sprinkled in them now. I know when I got mine in Aurora, there was another one in Rehoboth Beach, DE. They are 50% off. You can always call and do a phone order. If they don't have one, they'll check where they are for you. Always make sure to ask the condition of the bag because this one was final sale. Good luck



Thanks for the tip!  i called Rehoboth, DE branch and found it in chestnut and red but only chestnut is shippable, so i got it.  I did asked them to find me the best one and the SA was gracious enough to assure me that she would.  There is a black one in Las vegas, just one though. Thanks again!


----------



## Twoboyz

zinacef said:


> Thanks for the tip!  i called Rehoboth, DE branch and found it in chestnut and red but only chestnut is shippable, so i got it.  I did asked them to find me the best one and the SA was gracious enough to assure me that she would.  There is a black one in Las vegas, just one though. Thanks again!




You're welcome! Yay! I'm glad you were able to get one  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Twoboyz

GatorGirl: Your lilac Shelby looks beautiful on you. It's such a pretty color. I'm loving that lilac with the butterscotch trim.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> GatorGirl: Your lilac Shelby looks beautiful on you. It's such a pretty color. I'm loving that lilac with the butterscotch trim.



Thanks TB!  I am really loving her too


----------



## Suzwhat

GatorGirl.  I also think you Shelby is great looking on you!  Love the color.


----------



## Twoboyz

DianaP: that Croco satchel looks perfect on you! Looking like a proud Dooneynista...as you should be! What a great deal too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DianaP... We are bag twins! I have this exact bag. Yay for you at such a great deal. &#128515;&#128515;&#128525;&#128525; Congrats on the start of your collection. Just like chips... Ya just can't have one. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat: the Gretta satchel looks great on you. It's such a classy looking bag. Enjoy


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Suzwhat: the Gretta satchel looks great on you. It's such a classy looking bag. Enjoy



Thank you.  My first mod shot.  Usually I am running away to get out of a picture, but this bps a nice bag so I thought I'd try.  Lol.


----------



## hopi

Suzwhat said:


> Thank you. * My first mod shot*.  Usually I am running away to get out of a picture, but this bps a nice bag so I thought I'd try.  Lol.



Suz,
Your new bag looks beautiful on you and you did great for a first mod shot, still have not gotten to that yet but I love when every shares so I can enjoy their bags also, it like having the biggest collection in the world


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Thank you.  My first mod shot.  Usually I am running away to get out of a picture, but this bps a nice bag so I thought I'd try.  Lol.




You did great and you look great! This is a no fear zone.


----------



## Suzwhat

hopi said:


> Suz,
> Your new bag looks beautiful on you and you did great for a first mod shot, still have not gotten to that yet but I love when every shares so I can enjoy their bags also, it like having the biggest collection in the world



Thank you.  You are so right about the sharing!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Thank you.  My first mod shot.  Usually I am running away to get out of a picture, but this bps a nice bag so I thought I'd try.  Lol.



Suz, I forgot to mention how much I love your phone case. I didn't notice it until I saw the picture on my big computer just now. Very nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan: You look great with Shelby.  I think it's such a statement bag and looks great anyway it is carried. I'm glad you kept it. It really suits you.  Very cute outfit.


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan: beautiful pictures of you and Willa. I love that beautiful white with the sierra tan trim. She's gorgeous and so pretty against your black dress.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Suz, I forgot to mention how much I love your phone case. I didn't notice it until I saw the picture on my big computer just now. Very nice.



Thanks!  (just saw this now, sorry for the long delay.  I guess I missed some notifications)


----------



## Suzwhat

PecanTanBeauty-the Willa looks fantastic on you.  You are rocking it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Pcan: beautiful pictures of you and Willa. I love that beautiful white with the sierra tan trim. She's gorgeous and so pretty against your black dress.




Thank you TB!! I really enjoyed carrying her today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> PecanTanBeauty-the Willa looks fantastic on you.  You are rocking it!




Thanks girlfriend!!! [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

All2joy... Gorgeous!!! Love that color and what you have her paired with.


----------



## Twoboyz

All2joy: love your Emilia! You carry her well.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan:*  I've come to the conclusion that all the handbags look great on you in your Mod shots.  

  Makes me want to buy each and everyone of the bags.  But I know that you are a big part of the reason the Mod shots are so stunning.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Pcan:*  I've come to the conclusion that all the handbags look great on you in your Mod shots.
> 
> Makes me want to buy each and everyone of the bags.  But I know that you are a big part of the reason the Mod shots are so stunning.




Awwww.... Thank you girlfriend!!! [emoji4][emoji4]. I love Dooney and try to represent well. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Pcan:*  I've come to the conclusion that all the handbags look great on you in your Mod shots.
> 
> Makes me want to buy each and everyone of the bags.  But I know that you are a big part of the reason the Mod shots are so stunning.



Well said LJ. I agree!


----------



## Twoboyz

Treschic22: nice bag and nice mod shot! That looks similar to the Janine Satchel. It's making me even more anxious to get my TSV bag. It looks similar.


----------



## all2joy

PcanTannedBty said:


> All2joy... Gorgeous!!! Love that color and what you have her paired with.


Thanks Pcan!


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> All2joy: love your Emilia! You carry her well.


Thanks Twoboyz!


----------



## Twoboyz

Fimpagebag: love your green tote. She looks good on you


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Fimpagebag said:


> My Grass Green Russel Tote, in honor of St. Patrick's Day




Love this bag! I have two Russell bags, the small in Navy and the medium in Natural. I love the green! Is that Ivy?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love this bag! I have two Russell bags, the small in Navy and the medium in Natural. I love the green! Is that Ivy?



Not Ivy, Glitter_pixie. Grass Green. But paired with my "screamin' green" sweater, it looks a few shades darker.

:giggles:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TB!!!! The Caiman looks great on you! She's very subtle and simple for Croc. I love it! It can be dressed up or down.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Caiman Zip Zip Satchel
> Color: Black





Thanks for the lovely mods! Very elegant looking bag!


----------



## Suzwhat

That croc zip zip has me re-evaluating zip zips.  It looks great!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB!!!! The Caiman looks great on you! She's very subtle and simple for Croc. I love it! It can be dressed up or down.




Thanks Pcan! Yup, that's what I loved about her. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks for the lovely mods! Very elegant looking bag!




Thanks Glitter!



Suzwhat said:


> That croc zip zip has me re-evaluating zip zips.  It looks great!




Thanks Suz! She's fairly small, but holds a lot


----------



## Springer

Thank you for the mod shots TB. Although gorgeous, that helped me see the size a little better. If only it was bigger, I would try to get one.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you for the mod shots TB. Although gorgeous, that helped me see the size a little better. If only it was bigger, I would try to get one.




You're welcome  I would say my stuff fits in there pretty close to how it fits in my small flos. She is on the smaller more compact side.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DP PURSE FAN... You look great!!! Love your Croco Satchel especially with your outfit. I wish I could get away with wearing scarves. I can never get them to look right. Lol. So classy! If she's Grey... We're Bag Twins. [emoji2]


----------



## Twoboyz

DP PURSE FAN: I think you have definitely graduated to a full fledged Dooneynista! That's a gorgeous Croco bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> DP PURSE FAN... You look great!!! Love your Croco Satchel especially with your outfit. I wish I could get away with wearing scarves. I can never get them to look right. Lol. So classy! If she's Grey... We're Bag Twins. [emoji2]





Twoboyz said:


> DP PURSE FAN: I think you have definitely graduated to a full fledged Dooneynista! That's a gorgeous Croco bag. [emoji4]




PTB and TB said it best!  I agree.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love your grey croco satchel.  Looks sharp with that outfit.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo, you look so cute with your polka dots and your beautiful white with black Chelsea. Nice to see some mod shots again. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Tater Tot, the jade patent satchel looks great on you!!  Love your mod shots. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC you look so cute in your outfit with your Windsor satchel. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> MrsKC you look so cute in your outfit with your Windsor satchel. [emoji4]




Thanks TB . This is my first woven from Dooney. It is so light weight.....easy to Carry. Also loved the price from ILD.


----------



## Nebo

MrsKC and TaterTot, lovely bags!
MKC- I love your poster bed!


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> MrsKC and TaterTot, lovely bags!
> MKC- I love your poster bed!


Thank you Nebo . Happy Saturday!! Kc


----------



## MrsKC

PTB, your mint Chelsea is stunning on you. She seems to be the perfect color for the gorgeous climate you are in. Kc


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> PTB, your mint Chelsea is stunning on you. She seems to be the perfect color for the gorgeous climate you are in. Kc




Thank you girlfriend!  I'm loving her


----------



## Suzwhat

Loving the mint Chelsea.  She looks great on you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo... Love, love your Natural Flo Drawstring. Natural is gorgeous in this bag. Isn't it so comfortable??? Congrats and enjoy girlfriend!


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo, your beautiful flo drawstring looks fab on you.


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan, gorgeous bag, gorgeous pictures! What a beautiful tropical pop of color that bag makes against your black outfit.  You look stunning [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo, you look great! I love that bag on you. It's so fun! [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Pcan, gorgeous bag, gorgeous pictures! What a beautiful tropical pop of color that bag makes against your black outfit.  You look stunning [emoji4]




Thank you so much TB! I am really loving the color.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Using my iPhone so won't give individual quotes but all you recent "April mods" look FABULOUS! 


Nebo...how tall are you? I'm 5 ft and think that satchel drawstring looks fantastic on you,


----------



## Twoboyz

NAC, the blue croco zip zip is gorgeous on you! What are you talking about?! I see no chub anywhere! The bag looks perfect on you, in fact it looks big. Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Tater Tot, the jade patent satchel looks great on you!!  Love your mod shots. [emoji4]


 
Thanks..    I wish I would have been more presentable with what I had on.


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> MrsKC and TaterTot, lovely bags!
> MKC- I love your poster bed!


 
Thank you Nebo.


----------



## Nebo

PTB the mint just looks amazing on you!

Thank you all for the lovely compliments!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> PTB the mint just looks amazing on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the lovely compliments!




Thank you gF!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Suzwhat

NAC:  you always look so polished and pulled together.  I like your style!  That croc zip zip really looks great on you.


----------



## Twoboyz

NAC: Love your mod shots of the small ocean flo and the chevron Gabriella. They look great on you. That Gabriella is a big bag. I wish they made it in a smaller version.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> NAC, the blue croco zip zip is gorgeous on you! What are you talking about?! I see no chub anywhere! The bag looks perfect on you, in fact it looks big. Enjoy [emoji4]


Awww, thanks so much for the kind words! 



Suzwhat said:


> NAC:  you always look so polished and pulled together.  I like your style!  That croc zip zip really looks great on you.


Thank you so much!  How sweet!



Twoboyz said:


> NAC: Love your mod shots of the small ocean flo and the chevron Gabriella. They look great on you. That Gabriella is a big bag. I wish they made it in a smaller version.


Thanks! You're so right - Gabriella is a big girl, lol.  I was able to just pop my PTG bag insert right in to her, and I can't normally do that with any of my other zip satchels. 




My apologies ladies, for not checking this thread sooner and responding to your sweet comments - they have totally made my day!  Thanks so much for the sweet comments!


----------



## Twoboyz

NAC: I love your lilac zip zip and your mint Chelsea on you. They are such gorgeous colors! Definitely two of my favorites for this season. There are so many I love. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> NAC: I love your lilac zip zip and your mint Chelsea on you. They are such gorgeous colors! Definitely two of my favorites for this season. There are so many I love. [emoji4]


 
Once again, I totally missed seeing your comment - thanks so much TB!! I agree with you about the colors - I think they both just say spring and summer to me, and make me smile.

Thanks again for the sweet compliment.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Accessorygirl2 - I love your Oyster Willa on you!  Everyone's reveal and mod shot pictures are making me love this bag more and more.


----------



## Twoboyz

NAC: you just can't get more vibrant than the mint Chelsea and the Turquoise Sanibel. They both look beautiful on you. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Accessorygirl2: The saffiano Willa is so clean, modern, and beautiful. The oyster color is perfect. The bag looks stunning on you. [emoji4]


----------



## Nebo

AG2  I love your outfit. The bag compliments it so nicely!

NAC_ you know I love your outfit and bag pairings!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> NAC: you just can't get more vibrant than the mint Chelsea and the Turquoise Sanibel. They both look beautiful on you. [emoji4]


Thank you so much!!   




Nebo said:


> AG2  I love your outfit. The bag compliments it so nicely!
> 
> *NAC_ you know I love your outfit and bag pairings!*



 Thanks!  


TB and Nebo - your sweet words have totally made my morning - thank you both so much!!


----------



## Suzwhat

You ladies are killing it in the mod shots.  Love them all.


----------



## Twoboyz

NAC: Looking great with your gray Saffiano Zip Zip. Love the outfit. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> NAC: Looking great with your gray Saffiano Zip Zip. Love the outfit. [emoji4]


 
Thank you so much! You've made my day again!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PTB - Mushroom Chelsea looks awesome on you!!  Another bag to add to my wish list!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> PTB - Mushroom Chelsea looks awesome on you!!  Another bag to add to my wish list!




Thank you NAC!!! Miss Elephant looks awesome in you as well. I think Elephant looks best on Saffiano. Willa is one of my favs too. Enjoy carrying her today. [emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you NAC!!! Miss Elephant looks awesome in you as well.* I think Elephant looks best on Saffiano*. Willa is one of my favs too. Enjoy carrying her today. [emoji7]


 
I agree - I think it does too.  Ironically, I like Oyster in both pebbled and saffiano.  So I'm thinking an Oyster Willa might end up in my collection eventually.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NAC... Love that color. I didn't realize how large that bag is.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> NAC... Love that color. I didn't realize how large that bag is.


 
Thanks, PTB!  It is pretty big.  I have a cranberry double pocket satchel that is a smaller version of this one.  I'm going to try to remember to get a comparison picture to share so everyone can see the size difference.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AG... Miss Willa looks great on you. Twins [emoji7]


----------



## accessorygirl2

PcanTannedBty said:


> AG... Miss Willa looks great on you. Twins [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## MrsKC

NAC, love the bag, love all your mod shots girl!!!

Accessory Girl, great mod shots, you look great!

PTB, lovely as always!! 

Thanks for the great pics ladies!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> *NAC, love the bag, love all your mod shots girl!!!*
> 
> Accessory Girl, great mod shots, you look great!
> 
> PTB, lovely as always!!
> 
> Thanks for the great pics ladies!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> NAC, love the bag, love all your mod shots girl!!!
> 
> Accessory Girl, great mod shots, you look great!
> 
> PTB, lovely as always!!
> 
> Thanks for the great pics ladies!




+1. Gorgeous bags and outfits everyone!


----------



## MrsKC

Jewelry 27, love your bag!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Jewelry 27, love your bag!!




Yes!!! Me too. It's gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

Blazehss, you look so cute with your new flo, GF!


----------



## BlazenHsss

MrsKC said:


> Blazehss, you look so cute with your new flo, GF!


I graciously thank you, because I work nightshift, and had JUST woken up!
No makeup. Look exhausted, and hadn't even brushed my hair.  I was to excited. Geez.
In hindsight.... 2 minutes with a brush and a little concealer would have done wonders


----------



## MrsKC

BlazenHsss said:


> I graciously thank you, because I work nightshift, and had JUST woken up!
> No makeup. Look exhausted, and hadn't even brushed my hair.  I was to excited. Geez.
> In hindsight.... 2 minutes with a brush and a little concealer would have done wonders


Aww, you look great. I have worked nights before and I know that it can be hard. Glad your flo perked you up


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Hey Pcann, love your Chelsea shopper in Mushroom. How do you like the color? I havent seen one IRL yet. Just ordered medium pocket satchel in mushroom on Poshmark. I wasn't planning on getting another bag but couldnt resist the price for this new color!(Never thought my offer would be accepted!)lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hey Pcann, love your Chelsea shopper in Mushroom. How do you like the color? I havent seen one IRL yet. Just ordered medium pocket satchel in mushroom on Poshmark. I wasn't planning on getting another bag but couldnt resist the price for this new color!(Never thought my offer would be accepted!)lol




Hey there!!! I love the color and bag, however, I personally find it hard to match outfits with it. I don't really consider it a neutral for that reason. That's just me. I actually reach for my Elephant Chelsea before I'd reach for the Mushroom. Hope that helps and can't wait to see your bag. [emoji2]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey there!!! I love the color and bag, however, I personally find it hard to match outfits with it. I don't really consider it a neutral for that reason. That's just me. I actually reach for my Elephant Chelsea before I'd reach for the Mushroom. Hope that helps and can't wait to see your bag. [emoji2]


Thanks Pcann! Will let you know if i like it and if i keep it, will definitely post pics.


----------



## Twoboyz

Jewelry 27: love your bag and the charm looks really nice too. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss: love your picture! You look great and so does your bag [emoji4]


----------



## BlazenHsss

Twoboyz said:


> BlazenHsss: love your picture! You look great and so does your bag [emoji4]


Thank you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ahiko... Beautiful mid shots in the mid shot thread. Love the Sand Chelsea. She looks great on you.


----------



## Twoboyz

Beautiful mod shots Pcan, Mrs. Q,  and Ahiko!
Gorgeous bag Neonbright!


----------



## Twoboyz

Mtg116: What a gorgeous Alto in the mod shot thread! There's just nothing like that smooth leather and that chestnut color.


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan: Miss Brenna looks great on you. She's just the size I imagined her to be. I love your outfit. Those boots are very nice. [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

Pecan, you make the Brenna look very elegant.  Love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MB... Loooove you bags in the And your name is thread. Gorg. I'm having it be a no chat thread. Waiting on mod to update.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Wow... Loving you alls bags in the "and your name is..." Thread. A few I've never even heard of. Love it!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

I am loving that thread too! Good idea Pcan. Sorry, I had to reply to one comment because I didn't want to ignore.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Melissa Purse... Love your mod shot with your woven drawstring. She looks great on you. I almost got that one in Black. Congrats on your first Dooney. All I can say is "Once you go Dooney, you go Looney"... It's downhill from here. Lol.


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Melissa Purse... Love your mod shot with your woven drawstring. She looks great on you. I almost got that one in Black. Congrats on your first Dooney. All I can say is "Once you go Dooney, you go Looney"... It's downhill from here. Lol.




Aww thank you! I'm really trying to behave. I've been smelling my bag like crazy. Been reading on the forum about this 12days of Dooney on QVC I'm hoping to get a florentine vachetta satchel and then I will be set for awhile.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> Aww thank you! I'm really trying to behave. I've been smelling my bag like crazy. Been reading on the forum about this 12days of Dooney on QVC I'm hoping to get a florentine vachetta satchel and then I will be set for awhile.



MP--the 12DoD is not on QVC; it is on Dooney's website.  There will be plenty of discussion around here when it starts, so stay tuned!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MP... Love your mod shot with your special Dooney. She's beautiful and I'm glad you are enjoying carrying her.


----------



## MrsKC

MP, love your bag and boots!!


----------



## Suzwhat

MP - ditto what Pecan wrote!  Love that drawstring!   Looks great on you!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MP:*  love that purple woven leather drawstring.  You are rocking it for sure.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Thank you all ladies! I was feeling really fancy today. [emoji5]&#65039;And the whiff of the leather was even better.  Umm yeah I am converted Dooneynista.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> Thank you all ladies! I was feeling really fancy today. [emoji5]&#65039;And the whiff of the leather was even better.  Umm yeah I am converted Dooneynista.




"Dooneynista"... Yes, yes, yes


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MelissaPurse said:


> Thank you all ladies! I was feeling really fancy today. [emoji5]&#65039;And the whiff of the leather was even better.  Umm yeah I am converted Dooneynista.


Awesome look! Definitely fancy and so put together! I love that bag and color! Loved it the first time your showed it! I would love that bag in that color! I've been checking QVC as is for it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Melissa: I love your mod shots, love the bag, and the boots! I'm loving purple lately. The bag looks great on you! Enjoy it!


----------



## Twoboyz

AG: Love the Bordeaux Croco! It's so gorgeous! It really does look like a big bag! I don't see any dust. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Melissa Purse... Miss Clayton looks awesome on you!


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Melissa Purse... Miss Clayton looks awesome on you!




You have converted me[emoji4] this style and the Stanwich is my fav. I have come to accept that the florentine satchel so far in the small doesn't work for me[emoji20] Sometime in the future I will try the medium size.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> You have converted me[emoji4] this style and the Stanwich is my fav. I have come to accept that the florentine satchel so far in the small doesn't work for me[emoji20] Sometime in the future I will try the medium size.




Yes!!!! I love the Clayton and she looks great on you. I'm up to 8 of these beauties now. I'm glad you are loving them too. [emoji2]. The Stanwich is a fav as well. It's a little larger than the Small Flo and doesn't look so tiny against my body like the small Flo tend to look. We are twins with the Rouge and I have it in the Flo in Marine Blue. Purple Toledo coming soon and I'm done with that style. No other colors I want (for now, lol). The ONLY thing I don't like about the Stanwich is the puddle after it's worn a few times. I don't like how it looks when you sit it down. Totally distorts the shape in my opinion, but it's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  have you tried a purse organizer in your Toledo?  I use them in some very soft handbags and the organizer really gives the handbag some structure.


----------



## Twoboyz

JulzDB: Your red croco looks great on you!


----------



## Twoboyz

Melissa: Love your Clayton! You wear it so well. The ivy is gorgeous. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  have you tried a purse organizer in your Toledo?  I use them in some very soft handbags and the organizer really gives the handbag some structure.




Yes I have, however, they don't help the puddle. If the leather is soft, especially with the pleats, I find that it doesn't help. It's not a deal breaker though.


----------

